# Rehoming - Would you do it?



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If you had a GSD who had an OK life with you and you loved the dog very much, but all of a sudden an awesome home would come up where you knew your dog would be even better than with you... Spoiled to death, be able to go to work with the new owner every day, etc. Would you rehome him/her even though you know you would have a hard time letting go?

I never thought I could, but unfortunately I've had to do it more than once now. First with my White GSD who was being harrased by my other dogs constantly, it was so bad she was petrified of coming near my other dogs and started pooping in the basement and licking her legs pink. I cried for months after rehoming her, but she is in a great home now and spoiled to death, doesn't have to worry about other dogs bulling her.

Then about 5 months ago I had to do it again with my Yorkie Tallan. Gala thought Tallan was a chew toy and had no respect for her. In fact, I could not give Tallan any attention cause Gala would get so jealous she would attack her afterwards. I could not keep risking Tallan's life and she was not happy and constantly afraid where she didn't even want to come out of my bedroom anymore (where Gala was not allowed).

Last week I saw Tallan again, I gave her to a family friend and she is so freaking spoiled it isn't funny and they love her to death! She has a HUGE fenced in yard to run in, a new sister that is her size and whom Tallan bosses around.







I saw her so happy that I knew I had done the right thing for her.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have done it twice myself both times wasn't easy either but it was that or alot of fighting, I still think about them everyday, (one died after being spayed) and the other one I can visit anytime I want too and he is so spoiled, I know I made the right choice but it is very hard still hard but know they are in great hands


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Never... I'd have to be homeless before I'd ever consider getting rid of my dogs.. and then I'd try to work something out (temporary solution) with family and friends.. 

I've thought about it myself but could never do that to my dogs..


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually I thought about it. I had the same situation with my minpin layla. Kenzo was so jealous of her and after I pet her, he would go and attack her, and he was sneaky in doing this harrassment. When layla was a baby, she was so afraid of kenzo, she would never get close to him. Then kenzo found a way to lure her. He would come with a toy inside his mouth and try to lure layla, in order to take her away from me and harrass her when I'm not her. This is freaking INTELLIGENCE. That is when I understood that Germanshepherds are so darn clever or something else in intelligence. But because of this, I regret to say I couldn't pay enough atatention to layla. This still makes me so sad at times when I think of this. I thought rehoming her, but I couldn't. It is a very hard decision to make. But I think under such circumstances, we think of our feelings first (human nature of course..EGOISM), then the good of our dogs. I couldn't do it. I would really admire someone who can do this under right conditions. 

Musa


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Musa, I understand completely, trust me, rehoming my dogs was never easy, but like you said, I had to think of my dogs' well beeing first and not me. Us people can be very selfish some times or worry too much about what other people might think.

I have no doubt they are living better lives now and even though I still miss them I don't regret finding them better homes because they deserved the best.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

In my mind, I would say I could never, but if a situation happened where it was uncontrolable yes I would, but again I feel like G-burg, I would have to be homeless. Again, I have never been in the situation though so I do my best not to judge those to that rehome. It has been such an epidemic it really is sad.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

See I would mange my dogs time better.. There are many things you can do so one dog is not attacking another and still give each dog quality time..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is always easy for people, who are not in your shoes, to judge you. When you have a full time job, live alone with no help and have a bunch of other stuff going on in your life, it is another story.
Again, I was one of the ones who always said... I have to be homeless first, until you I found myself in that situation. Then it is when you have to decide what is best for THE DOG!
Why have a dog crated for hours on end when he/she can have full attention and run of the house with a loving family for example?


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I respect your decision for re homing your dogs. I definitely think that I would be able to do that if it was in the best interest of my dogs. Why would we want someone we love to be in a situation that makes them miserable everyday? 

I really think that Never say Never is a good mantra for people. No one really knows how they would react to a situation until they are in that situation.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ShellyGI respect your decision for re homing your dogs. I definitely think that I would be able to do that if it was in the best interest of my dogs. Why would we want someone we love to be in a situation that makes them miserable everyday?
> 
> I really think that Never say Never is a good mantra for people. No one really knows how they would react to a situation until they are in that situation.


Exactly!!! Rehoming my dogs was not a decision I made in a matter of days, it was a matter of months, till I realized how miserable they were. Why put them through that? Just so you can show the world what a GREAT owner you are because you would never get rid of your dog? Well I'm sorry, to me a GREAT owner is the one that puts the dog's well beeing before anything else.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I could see if I was in that situation, I probably would. It would break my heart and be extremly tough, but knowing that the dog was not having a good life with me, and going to an awesome home with someone else who would give the dog a great life, I would do it. You did what was best for the dog, and not you, which is a hard but great thing to do. Of course I would try as best I could to make it work, but things don't always work out the way we want them to. '

I had a foster lab I had rescued from NC, she was an absolute doll. She and Katie got along famously, and she was just amazing. I toyed with the idea of keeping her, but we couldn't afford another dog at the time and were about to get married, and when this one woman came in to see her, with her 3 kids, it was just amazing. They loved her at first sight, their dog loved her, and really, she went to an A+ home, (they've got mucho bucks, she's never alone, walks a few times a day, beach house in the summer, swims every day) That was the best thing I could have ever done for her, and I miss her alot, but know in my heart it was the right thing for her, and thats whats most important.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I can pretty much say NEVER!!!! unless I was homeless!

My son wants a dog so bad.. He's wanted one for the last year or so.. But I've had to tell him no, not until one passes on.. I have a nice, NICE working line male here that I'm raising.. whom I would LOVE to keep, but like I've told the breeder, I can't, not until one passes on..

I could have easily re-homed my two older dogs or returned them back to rescue but in my heart I can't and won't. That's my commitment to them..


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh my, that is a very scary question. I would love to say never, but I have learned never say never a long time ago. It almost sets the whole universe to work against you to prove you wrong, LOL.
Stuff that I think would be able to force me to do this:
- family member gets real, severe allergy attacks 
- dog becomes aggressive to the family in a way we can not manage
- becoming homeless, or sg similar. (Moving? never, we moved two of our pack here from the EU, which I guess you could call crazy).

Never had the situation that you described, but it sounds though. I am very happy for you that both of your dogs are doing great at their new owners. I think that would be the hardest part for me, letting them go; that, and trusting somebody else with their care. Ever since I have been doing home visits I learned to mistrust my own judgement.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think with the epidemic of "rehoming" and so many dogs that are at shelters people tend to judge quickly because they don't know you personally. There are so many excuses out there anymore that you really don't know what is legit, who is telling the truth, who just wants to make a buck (like those people who buy off of CL and then resell). Plus, all the things that you see on T.V. and more. 

I feel every situation is unique and needs to be looked that way. I respect anyone who truly puts their pet (s) first no matter what and if that means that they need to rehome then they made the right decision for their family & pet.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I once thought I would never rehome a dog, but then ran into a situation where rehoming the dog was better than keeping the dog with me.

I got Tori when she was five months old - scared of everything and not socialized a bit. Took me years to work through it, literally, but she became confident and willing to greet strangers happily. She and I never really bonded like I've bonded with other dogs, though. I loved her, she loved me, I trusted her and she was a wonderful dog but something was missing.

She didn't take well to change and when I moved two years ago she had a really tough time. I took her with me when visiting a friend who lives on a 160 acre homestead and runs a small riding stable. When the two of them met, it was like love at first sight. Sallie had lost her old GSD a few months previously and had been looking for another GSD to share her life with (a life most dogs would absolutely LOVE). And I left Tori there with her. I felt awful at first but went back and visited frequently and could see that Tori had already adopted Sallie as her very own person (she'd always had to share me with the other dogs). And Sallie, within a week, was so attached to Tori that it would have broken her heart to take her away.

I still visit Sallie and Tori, and Tori is always glad to see me. But she will greet me and then run over and lean against Sallie. Sallie calls Tori her soulmate and is closer to that dog than she's ever been to any dog, I think.

I was perfectly willing and happy to keep Tori with me until she died, but someone else needed her more - and Tori needed that someone else. I never had the bond with her that Sallie does. It's incredible seeing them together.

The biggest problem I have with rehoming is when people use it just to get rid of dogs they no longer have a need for. I know chow breeders who, once their dogs have earned the titles or had their last litter, get rid of them as soon as they can. I just feel bad for dogs who are only wanted for what they can provide in titles or puppies and not because the owners truly love them. Too many breeders see dogs as commodities and not companions.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Leesa, you're raising a dog but you're not going to keep it? Isn't that kind of the same as rehoming (in a very broad sense)?

To me, if a dog lives with you and especially if you're raising it, then in essence you are the one building the bond with it. So sending it away to another home would be, to the dog, the same thing as rehoming since it's leaving the home it once knew.

I guess I'm looking at it from the standpoint of the dog, not the human. I absolutely love my dogs but if I couldn't give them the life they needed I would rehome before I'd make them unhappy. I'm GLAD that you think you'd never need to find homes for your dogs (and I respect your commitment) but I think there are angles you haven't truly looked at.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Why have a dog crated for hours on end when he/she can have full attention and run of the house with a loving family for example?


That is the point. Is the life you have with the dog better than the life someone else could give them? If not, then it's just plain selfish to keep the dog.

I have rehomed a dog and I would again. I purchased Gus after I had Neke and Tessa. My plan was to get Gus into either the show ring (where I was working with Tessa) or the obedience ring (where I was working with Neke). But Gus didn't have the structure for the breed ring and didn't have the drive for competitive obedience. He was just a big, lovable goof.

So while I was out working Neke and Tessa, Gus was stuck at home. Sure, sometimes I would bring him with the shows but he spent 95% of the time stuck in a crate. He really didn't want to do any training - all he lived for was playing fetch with a ball.

I was (and still am) close to the breeder I got the guys from and she knew Gus hadn't turned out as I had hoped. I told her it wasn't a problem - I would always keep him, that was the commitment I made when I bought him as a pup.

One day she called me and said she had a family looking for an older dog. The dog was a present from the grandfather to his granddaughter (with parents permission). The mom didn't want to deal with housetraining so they were looking for a dog 1-3 yrs old and they currently had an elderly dog so the new dog would have to be good with other dogs.

The grand daughter wanted a dog that would play ball with her. Their current dog was too old to really play alot anymore.

I was NOT really interested in placing Gus but I said I would bring him over to meet them. It was love at first sight - between Gus and the young girl. He never looked back and he was loved and spoiled until the very end of his life.

And he got to be with people almost all the time.

It was a better life than I could give him and THAT is the commitment I make when I get a dog - to give them the best life possible. If that is NOT with me then so be it.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Speaking directly to your question, the answer would be yes if I was rendered physically unable to care for myself (and therefore my dogs) due to some catastrophic accident or medical event or if my home was ripped out from underneath me and my dogs needed safe shelter until I could put the pieces back together. However, for each dog I did have a backup plan of where they would go given the special circumstance of each during their lives if something happened to me. Thankfully, those plans never had to be initiated.

Otherwise, the answer is no. Every dog I've known had issues but the one compelling rule of our home is that everyone gets along. While many rocked the boat, only one dog categorically and emphatically refused to play by the rules: Jesse, (or "Miss Attitude" as my vet so lovingly called her) the Rottie found at 4 months old, tortured and left to die. My vet always told me that if I saved her she would be my single best and single most difficult dog for all my life. As Jesse grew, she would be the Alpha dog or die trying. Ultimately, we built Jesse her own "house" complete with all the comforts of home which allowed supervised play time with the other dogs but also allowed her to rule her kingdom in peace. She lived out her long life in great comfort and, most importantly, safely without a single incidence of aggression/bite history toward anyone (save Holly my sweet GSD who tangled with Jesse over who would get closer to me). 

I would add that most of my dogs were rehomes and in each case the original owner had to agree and understand that once I accepted the dog, I would never give it up. I acknowledge I've been very fortunate in being able to care for all I have and Fate has certainly given me a break in the past.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:Leesa, you're raising a dog but you're not going to keep it? Isn't that kind of the same as rehoming (in a very broad sense)?
> 
> To me, if a dog lives with you and especially if you're raising it, then in essence you are the one building the bond with it. So sending it away to another home would be, to the dog, the same thing as rehoming since it's leaving the home it once knew.


I guess you can look at it that way! But it's not my dog and he's always been for sale.. 



> Quote:I'm GLAD that you think you'd never need to find homes for your dogs (and I respect your commitment) but I think there are angles you haven't truly looked at.


Melaine~ The last two years of my LIFE have been ****, literally, more downs then ups.. and I still never thought about re-homing my dogs.. I make do with what I have.. 

Nor am I judging people for doing what they feel is best.. That's there choice.. I have my own set of values and beliefs! 

Carolina asked a question and I answered!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Even though I hate the thought of rehoming out dogs, I would probably do it if it was necessary. Both of our dogs have wonderful, happy lives with us. They are our babies so it's hard to imagine them being in better situations. 

But, if something happened where both my husband and I became disabled or were unable to take care of them, it would be selfish to not do what's best for them. 

I would be heart broken if for some reason, they started fighting like GSDBESTK9 mentioned Gala was doing with the Yorkie. I can't even imagine who would stay and who would go. That has to be one of the toughest rehoming scenarios in my opinion.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Clearly from the postings above you can see that it is always situational. Sometimes an animal is better off elsewhere. This is not the same as dumping them at a shelter. You are actually placing them in a new home, ideally one you've checked out and feel strongly that is is a better situation. You are not wrong for keeping a dog to the end, that's what most of us expect to do. But when many of us take on new animals to save them from uncertain or grim futures, occasionally you are going to get in a position where one of your pack needs a different situation and finding it is a better thing to do.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm answering this as a weekly discussion topic, so this is not directed at anyone, just the issue and question.

I think I'm with Leesa. I see so many people giving up dogs and so many of them have "reasons" even good reasons, but too often they use those as justifications to do what they actually want to do to make their own lives simpler, rather than put the extra time into making the situation work. 

In the event that I had two complelely incompatible dogs and there was no way to do separate rotations or something to keep everyone safe and I absolutely HAD to rehome a dog then I would place the dog I had brought in most recently. I made a choice to bring the new guy in to the older dog's home, and it was his home first, so he shouldn't be the one to go. I sort of had that happen once with a foster I had planned to keep. I loved him so much but he and my Rottie absolutely couldn't get along and keeping them separate proved impossible in our new house.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I've rehomed one dog, but not because of behavioural problems.
When I lived in Texas, I shared a house with a girlfriend and her son. My Aussie and her son formed a very strong bond during that time. We all moved to Connecticut where she and I met our respective husbands. When she and her son moved out of the house we were sharing in Connecticut I gave Merlin to her son because they were so close. Merlin had always been a fantastic kid's dog and I felt that both her son and the dog would be happier than if I kept the dog. We're still close firends and Merlin was happy until he passed at 15 years old (about 10 years ago). It wasn't a easy decision, but it was cetrainly the best decision for the two of them.
Would I rehome my current dogs? No.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've done it with a cat and it's been done to me! With my cat, I already had two cats and this third cat bonded with my housemate, she was obsessed with him. So when she moved out I let her take him, after she'd proven she was responsible. My GSD Kenya was basically rehomed to me. The breeder owned her for a while, then gave her to a friend who trains and competes in agility and Kenya was going to do agility. Kenya had a bad experience under their supervision (totally an accident!) that made her shy and very fearful of men, so they thought it best she stay with the breeder b/c she was terrified of the husband. Then she was re-homed to me so I could focus on her and do trials with her.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Yes, my Mya has been in her new home for almost two weeks. Her new family and I email and have talked on the phone. She is so spoiled and loved. Somehow even more then she was with me


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I tried to rehome Roxie (icon pic) but I couldn't find a suitable home, too old for a k9, too drivey for a pet home, too used to a house to go back to a kennel


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Exactly!!! Rehoming my dogs was not a decision I made in a matter of days, it was a matter of months, till I realized how miserable they were. Why put them through that? Just so you can show the world what a GREAT owner you are because you would never get rid of your dog? Well I'm sorry, to me a GREAT owner is the one that puts the dog's well beeing before anything els


Why would someone need to show the world there a great owner for? If they choose not to re-home there dogs? If they choose to work through the troubles?

And there are many dogs out there living happy lives crated or kenneled! but still getting that quality time with their people!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: In the event that I had two complelely incompatible dogs and there was no way to do separate rotations or something to keep everyone safe and I absolutely HAD to rehome a dog then I would place the dog I had brought in most recently.


Exactly.. Not up root the dogs that had been there for years..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't give my dog up because of the statements in your first paragraph. the only thing different someone could do for my dog would be taking him to work. my dog is well taken care of (spoiled).

rehoming a dog because because it's not getting along with the other dogs, yes, you have to. if you tried honestly on trying to make it work out and the dogs just won't do it you have to for the benefit of all the dogs involved. i'm sure you found a home for your White Shep that takes great care of her. She's in a better situation. even though you had to rehome her you were still providing for her in the best possible way. in her new home the love and caring continues.

i'm sure it's hard on you because you had to rehome two dogs, but you should feel better knowing you found them good homes. Tallan (nice name) is living with a family that spoils her and she has a fenced yard. when you think about how well the dogs are doing you know you did the right thing.

would i rehome my dog? if the situation wasn't working out for my dog and i couldn't make it better, yes i would. i think i have some agreement with my breeder in the event that i must rehome my dog she gets for choice.


> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9If you had a GSD who had an OK life with you and you loved the dog very much, but all of a sudden an awesome home would come up where you knew your dog would be even better than with you... Spoiled to death, be able to go to work with the new owner every day, etc. Would you rehome him/her even though you know you would have a hard time letting go?
> 
> I never thought I could, but unfortunately I've had to do it more than once now. First with my White GSD who was being harrased by my other dogs constantly, it was so bad she was petrified of coming near my other dogs and started pooping in the basement and licking her legs pink. I cried for months after rehoming her, but she is in a great home now and spoiled to death, doesn't have to worry about other dogs bulling her.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

So a breeder who has females getting older, they should all retire with the owner and never be rehomed? I have rehomed dogs that didn't work out in my breeding program. I have 2 seniors in the house (one spayed pet, other retired female). So if I go off of everyone's scenario here, I'd never be a breeder again because I would end up with 15 dogs with just one litter. After all, when you are a breeder the pups are technically being "rehomed" whether for a purchase fee or a so called "adoption" fee. If you have 3 females for breeding, eventually they would retire, then what would you have to replace them in your program? 

I have rehomed animals that absolutely wouldn't get along, I have others I have rescued and are still here. Vishnu was rescued, the 2 cats I have are rescued. The cats have to be kept separated so they don't fight. As my situation will most likely be changing in a couple of years, I will be downsizing after Duchess and Oxana pass on. Guess that makes me a horrible person.

How many of you have euthanized instead of rehoming a dog? I would hope no one unless it was a severe medical issue and no hope. I would think rehoming would be better than being put down especially if the dog is better off some where else. It's no different than when you do have to put down a dog for health reasons as to what is BEST FOR THE DOG. If that is being put down for health reasons, or being rehomed due to a hostile environment, it's still what is important to the dog.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've done it twice too. In both cases because of SAR, that's why I'm so insistent in the commitment it requires when someone ask for information.

First time it was my first very own dog, a Border Collie named Chemukh. After several years of training it became obvious she was not cut for he job. I wanted to keep her anyways, but I lived alone, in little studio with no car, and if you know BCs, you'll know that it is not enough for them, specially for one who has been used to go to hike, camp and train every weekend and a couple of trips to the on-leash park was not near enough. She was a dog that needed a job to do and I had to make the decision of looking a working home for her or quitting SAR to do something like agility with her and... sorry, but that is not an option. She is now doing agility, living in the country with lots of space to run and a pack of other dogs to play, sleeping in the bed of her new owners. I kept working with her while living in her new home as she was also my TV dog and that was the agreement, but she's officially retired now as the owners had been nice enough to keep bothering them. Her actual owner is also known as the public prosecutor of the animals, in every mayor case against animal abuse or endangered species traffic, he's behind. I can't think of a better home.

In the second case, Auca is probably the better dog I've ever owned, a mix I've always liked of GSD and Belgian shepherd and the most gorgeous dog ever. I raised and trained her in SAR and she is darn good at it! So when I had to move 1600 km. away looking for a job I had to take the decision of taking her with me to be my pet, training for some obedience in a city where there is not even competitions or to leave her behind, working as a SAR dog with another handler.

It was, it is! extremely painful, specially because he first handler didn't worked, later this guy somehow let her to become pregnant (and he was kicked off of the team because of that) and during all that time I thought she would be better with me, but at the end, in this case is not about me and is not even about the dog, is about he big scheme of things. From the moment I trained her to SAR she was not mine anymore, I signed the agreement. She passed our local certification test and has been on her first real search. Now I'm working with Auca and her new handler preparing her to certify through IRO in April and there is no minute I do not somehow regret not keeping her, she's all I like in a dog, but as long as I'm not living in Santiago I can't be her handler and she is and should be, a SAR dog.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Boy some are reading way too much into this thread.. 

As I said before Carolina posed a question and I answered..


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't think so. You are talking about rehoming. Rehoming is rehoming no matter what shade of grey you want to look at. Breeders rehome dogs, so I guess that makes us scum and everyone else saints? 

You said" Never... I'd have to be homeless before I'd ever consider getting rid of my dogs.. and then I'd try to work something out (temporary solution) with family and friends..

I've thought about it myself but could never do that to my dogs.. "
and "I can pretty much say NEVER!!!! unless I was homeless!"

but what about putting down a dog? people do it all the time for one reason or another but better to put one down than rehome it and I know people on here who have done it. So that's better than rehoming?

just asking for clarification here. 

She asked, I gave an opinion as well.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Wow, interesting discussion going on.
My first thought was that if you are in a multiple dog household I have to think it would be easier than if you are rehoming your only dog? (that is the perspective that i am coming from)

i'd have to agree with many others out there. I want to say that I would never, but i do not feel that i have any right to any kind of "judgement" towards someone who has. (although some cases DO warrant judgement... ie, an irresponsible owner getting a puppy because its cute and with no prior research, doing no obedience or training, and then getting rid of it because it misbehaviors or got too big, etc. although those people don't bother with the "rehome" and just dump in the shelter, or worse, the streets).

I can't imagine how unbelievably hard it would be to do it. i bet that knowing they are in a better place probably helps, but still- i don't know how i would handle it (emotionally/ mentally). Then again, Riley is currently my only dog and it would leave a HUGE hole in my life. If had more than one dog, the big hole maybe would not be as apparent.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:It's no different than when you do have to put down a dog for health reasons as to what is BEST FOR THE DOG. If that is being put down for health reasons, or being rehomed due to a hostile environment, it's still what is important to the dog.


I think that's absolutely true up to a point. In a case where someone had a major medical emergency, say become paralyzed, and realized they could no longer take care of their dogs the way they needed to be cared for then yes - rehoming is what's best of the dog, the dog's need is the priority - all as it should be.

Where I do not have the same feeling are all the "best for the dog" situations that show up every day where the owner wants to get rid of a dog because of a lifesyle choice that they themselves have made irrespective of what's best of the dog. I see those all the time in rescue - "we moved and the new house doesn't have a big yard" "we are traveling more now and just don't have time" etc. If someone voluntarily makes a lifestyle change that results in a decline in circumstances for the dog, they _aren't_ making decisions based on what's best for the dog, they are doing what they're going to do, irrespective of what's best for the dog and asking the dog to make the adjustments. Very different situation IMO.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes, for the sake of the dog I would absolutely do it. Kind of the same thing that has happened to me with foster dogs....I do get attached but know that the dog in their new home will have even a better life than I could give.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: but what about putting down a dog? people do it all the time for one reason or another but better to put one down than rehome it?


YES! If the dog is a nut job, a liability to where people will be harmed or seriously injured..


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

But what about those that aren't, those that would just do better as a single dog home or one without kids?

My 12.5 yr old female is a fear biter. She is spayed, has never been bred. She's been a fear biter since we got her. I just learned to put her in another room if people were over. Never rehomed her, though many people would've done that or worse put her to sleep. I just learned to control her, but not everyone has the time or patience to do that. Yes she is a liability, but she's still here.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

YES, if the dog was a nut job.. and to me a fear biter is not a safe dog..


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Very grateful for this thread. 

I am *majorly* struggling with this decision right now. 

A Jack Russell Terrier we rescued 3 months ago. He is a TRUE terrier and has every major dog problem you can think of, he digs, he pees in my house, he barks most of the time at squirrels, birds, etc., he chews EVERYTHING, he sheds, he has bitten me and my DH, TO many times to count, my GSD Shadow has attacked him twice now (once severe), he bullies and trys to dominate my other 3 dogs, and he wants to kill my 11 year old cat (first born) who is now confined to a room scared out of her mind, she used to have the run of the house (I even got her and my other 3 dogs to get along). 

He has to be crated most of the time. 

I had a whole thread in aggression about him. I have tried a lot of things. There is still MORE to try. 

But I have 3 children too. 

This is stressing me out to the point I am getting physically sick. 

Also, finding someone to take him. OR should I? 
My DH said, we cannot give this dog to someone as aggressive as he is. 
The 3 rescues I have tried are full. 

Sorry to dump here at the risk of high jacking a thread. I am just beside myself. 

Also I do not want to be all the other bad owners who use all the reasons above to dump their dogs. I want to be part of the solution and rescue, NOT part of the problem. 

If I could find a working home, someone would did a JRT sport, like earth dog, etc. I would give him to them. He would love that. 

If I still have him this summer that is what I want to do for him. 
This is killing me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Leesa, I didn't, but as I pointed out, many others would have PTS for a fear biter instead of controlling it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I too have a fear aggressive dog at my house and know what you mean. I think working with a dog versus euthanizing it is a different issue from what people are saying on this thread though.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Daisy1986, I believe there is always the right home for each dog, you just have to find it, it may take a while but if you try hard enough, I think you will find the right home. I would try and find as many JRT boards as possible and see if anyone with JRT experience would be willing to work with the dog, or know of someone who could.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you for your respone GSDBESTK9. 

We had a JRT before. She just did not have this drive. I have heard and read about drive...this is just my first experience with it. Wow! I know someone in the sporting world would LOVE him. 

I am trying to stay sympathatic to his needs. I know he is just as frustrated as I am. 

To find him a home that someone could work him would be wonderful for everyone. (OR maybe open a mole hunting business), he got one the other day, it was unseasonably warm, yikes he is a lighting fast! 

He just seems to be getting worse here instead of better.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

My parents lab (my former family dog) is a nut case. He's way overly protective of my family, and growls at stranger coming into the home, even if they are a friend. Our vet actually told us he was a dog that she would probably recomend be put down. But to us, he is a loving, loyal, and sweet dog. They couldn't put him down because he's a nut, they just control the situations he's put in. We put him in a crate in a separate room when people come over. We have a very secure fence that he's in, even though when off loose he won't leave the property, and if he does, he's usually normal when on leash out and about. I'd feel like a real jerk if we had put him down just because he was an inconvience. And yes, we did socialize him like crazy as a pup. He went out everywhere with me, to people's houses, we had people over, but as he hit around 9-10 months he was just a an overprotective nut.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> 
> I am trying to stay sympathatic to his needs. I know he is just as frustrated as I am.


I'm sure most of his problems you describe are coming from his frustration. If you could find him a home where they would do some type of sport with him, I'm sure he would be much happier.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:Breeders rehome dogs, so I guess that makes us scum and everyone else saints?


If that's how *you* feel! But I never said that! 

Nor have I knocked anyone for re-homing their dogs, that's there prerogative nor am I against it... Nor do I feel I'm a better person because I won't re-home mine.. and definitely not for the reason Carolina listed..

Like I said some are reading way to much into this thread..


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My dog's wellbeing and happiness comes FIRST. 

1. If my home was unsuitable and the dog was not happy, and
2. Another home was ideal re wellbeing/happiness of the dog, then

yes.

Having said that, my home WAS unsuitable(highrise in metropolitan city) so I moved to a cute apartment in the country. Not everyone can do that, or should.

Right now, I can say this: I *will be* an even better home for Grimm in about 1.5 - 2 years. Right now, his adolesent intensity craves more action, more adventure, more thrills.. he's a teenager and I'm 42 with health issues. I currently do _the best _that I can for him. By the time he is 3.5 - 4 and more settled, he will be perfectly fulfilled with the level of excersise, playtime, training games, and resting together that we share even more. Then, we will mesh together even better.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

But when comments are made that appear to be judgmental from other posts (in general here) I don't see where that's reading too much. I'm throwing other information out there for people to see it's not always black and white no matter how much we would like it to be. 

End the end you have to do what your conscience and your morals allow.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I did not plan on chiming in until I read the above post about the Jack Russell Terrier. Please feel free to PM me.

As for the question- I have re-homed 2 dogs as an adult. I say it that way because my bleoved Schipperke was given away when I was 12 and I was not given a choice in that matter. I was heartbroken and wanted to die.

The first dog I rehomed was my beautiful, wonderful JRT named Tori. It is a long story, but suffice it to say that I had no choice. I was a stay-at-home mom with a newborn and a 2-yr. old who was very young and very ignorant to different methods of training that I could have used to help her wildly jealous behavior after my second son was born. I was not looking to rehome her, but I was approached by a family friend who knew her and her brother. I did it. I suffered with severe guilt for several years. I would not get another dog. I was so devastated. Eventually, I got into rescue and my Sophie healed my heart. I did not take Sophie until I had checked with Tori's family. If they had been willing, I would have taken her back. I didn't ask for her and she was doing wonderfully. I was the one who was a mess!

My second re-homing was just as difficult. He was a foster that we kept and for health reasons, he began to need someone who could be with him 24/7. I tried to get my boss to let me bring him to work, thought about quitting my job. Then, God sent Bosco an angel and I let him go to a new home. It was so difficult on my boys. But, I let them make the decision. They were 6& 9 at the time. If a child can be selfless enough to give up their dog so he can have a better life, then so can I. I was never more proud of my boys. They learned a true lesson of how to put the dog's needs before their own. 

I will not judge anyone for rehoming. But, I do think it is a case by case basis.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

To answer the OP: I can't at this time imagine a situation that would cause me to consider rehoming either of my dogs, but I would certainly not hesitate to do so if it was in their best interests. If it was just a case of the dogs not getting along together, I would keep them separated at all times (which is what I'm doing right now). It's really not a big deal for me, I guess.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have not had to do this, but I would not condemn anyone who chose, with good reason, to do this. And the good reason is for the best thing for the dog. Another breeder that I know on this board just went through it and it was agonizing for her, but the best for the dog. The dog is VERY happy in her new home, her new family loves her.

"That is the point. Is the life you have with the dog better than the life someone else could give them? If not, then it's just plain selfish to keep the dog."

Very good point. It is about the quality of life for the dog, no matter what. 

I would not be so black and white about people’s decisions. There are probably more there than meets the eye and what has been posted. We do not know what people have done prior to this final point to try to avoid getting to this decision. There have been people on this board that had been very adamant and critical about “ I would never do that” and then have quickly changed their minds when a situation has come up that directly affected them.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86
> It is about the quality of life for the dog, no matter what.


That is the ONLY reason why I rehomed my dogs.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: That is the ONLY reason why I rehomed my dogs.


Okay so here's question... And you don't have to answer it if you don't want too!

What made you re-home the prior 3 dogs that were there the longest? Why did you not re-home or return Gala? Since she is the one causing all the problems? Or Sam?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Do we really want to get into this? As it is borderline bashing, the same question could be turned around so I don't really think we want to get into this publicly.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

good you are not being judgemental...


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Is there something going on behind the scenes here? I think the questions are in line since there were asked to the original poster who started the thread under the discussion topic.

I have seen people say this is what I would or would not do I haven't seen anyone say that someone else is a no good SOB for doing it differently.

<Shrug>


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree Betty....I don't see anything wrong with that question either? I read it and thought it was a legit one and not "borderline bashing" especially considering how Leesa phrased it.....









It's obvious that the op cares about all her present and past dogs and makes sure any she has had to rehome go into a good home.









I don't think there is any right or wrong answer here......


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Life would be so much easier if there were more right or wrong answers!

LOL


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101Life would be so much easier if there were more right or wrong answers!
> 
> LOL


Very true!









I think each one must make thier own personal choices based on the needs of the human family, the ability of the primary caregiver and the dog.

I have re-homed one dog and one cat. Each one was very difficult.









The cat is living the life of riley with our admin assiatant. She jokes that we got him so we would be able to to give him to her. He is happier with her than he was with us and my other pariah cat is not living in terror under my bed. How can this be bad? 

The dog was a rescued GSD that was on her 4th home in 18 months. She was so needy and so insanely jealous that my old dog was at risk with her life and Max hid behind the sofa most of the time. I had horrible guilt and cried like a baby when I returned to rescue after a 6 month - literal- war zone in my house. That was over 6 years ago. The old dog died a year later, could I have waited her out? Yeah maybe but how do we know when they are to die? BTW the rescue was donated to the St. Louis MO PD. She is a detection dog. She is there and has succeeded partially because of the work I did with her. WIN-WIN!









Never say never or always. 

Today - having more experience and better ability to deal with a greater range of issues perhaps she would still be in my home. Perhaps not. She was a dog that really NEEDED a full time job. 

Judge not........


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

It definetly seems there is something else going on this thread than just a discussion over "would you rehome or not"..
regardless of that... I would rehome my dogs and cats if I could not care for them. I cannot tell you what those circumstances would be, I know I would fight as long as I could to keep them all. I love all my animals dearly and god only knows how many times I have gotten frustrated with one or the other, but I still would never want to rehome them.
But if it was a matter of their well-being I would DEFINETLY find them a new home. Let's keep our fingers crossed that none of us have to go through this ever (some of you.. ever again!!)


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Sometimes I think we "humanize" dogs too much.....most dogs I have had come into my home either from rescue or from another home (unless they had fear issues) adjusted wonderfully. They fit right in and in a day or so if one were to come to my house you would assume the dog had been there for life. So assuming that ones home is always the "best" home for the dog is often a bad assumption. I think most dogs if treated kindly would be happy just about anywhere. That is most dogs without major issues......







JMHO...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Although I do agree with Chris on this, I still do think that shepherds more than some other breeds create a strong bond with their owners and do not adjust AS easily as some other breeds.







I had a foster dog that was an absolute mess for a while, but when he did adjust to my home, he was fine! JMO!
I wanted to add that my foster dog did have some issues, so possible that was the reason why he did not adjust as fast. He had been with his previous owner for several years..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, I think I would rehome a personal dog (or any pet for that matter) if my home wasn't the right place for the dog. 
I think most of us here are past the place where we would rehome because of barking, simple destruction of property, shedding or any of the idiot reasons those of us involved in rescue (or read craigslist) hear so often.
That being said, there are situations that come up that don't involve a frivolous, selfish reason to place a pet in another home. Things happen, and every situation is different. 
Sheilah


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Re homing - Would you do it?*

I don't think there is a universal right or wrong answer. 

Have I re-homed dogs to a better situation for them than what I was able to give them at that time YES. Did I do it just to dump them, NO. I did it because it was a better fit for the dog than my at that time situation. Both placements were very successful and the dogs were very happy.

Would I re-home another dog, maybe yes maybe no. Currently I rearrange dogs because Cheyenne and DeeDee will never get along. Have I considered re-homing, yes but just a fleeting thought. I couldn't re home DeeDee as she has nerve problems and not everyone can deal with that. She does well with us. So that would leave finding a home for Cheyenne. I might or might not be able to find the right place for her, so we make the best of what we can do. 

I think it is a very personal decision, it varies with circumstances, personalities of dogs and life situations. 

I have seen several situations on this board where people have puppies that just are NOT a good match for them. YES I suggest returning to the breeder or re-homing, there is no reason that this pup and family have to be miserable the rest of the dog's life if a better fit can be found.

I see posters here that have a lot of emotion just like during the pre-election period. Some times posts can be misinterpreted by the person reading it, as when we read we put our own emotions into what we are reading, which can take what the poster in intended in the wrong direction. Maybe what the poster was expressing were their deep beliefs and others being maybe on the opposite side read it as a slap in the face or an attack.

Val


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Re homing - Would you do it?*

I feel compelled to add something to my earlier post as I read where this thread has gone:

I've spoken of my boy Po (Apollo of .....) who went to the Ridge just before the holidays. One day many years ago, I was looking at a dog magazine and saw the most magnificent dog I'd ever laid eyes on in. On a whim, I called the number. I spoke with the man, a breeder, who went to tell me about the "cover" dog and his siblings. I held my tongue about being involved in rescue - I just had to know more about this dog.

It turns out the dog in the picture was an international champion as was his dam, sires, etc., etc. It also turned out that said champion had a sibling, now 2 years old, that had just been returned to the breeder after failing to be aggressive enough for police work, then rehomed more than once and though trained and shown a little, not "champion stock" because on puppy x-rays there was a "spot" on his hip. To say that there was more to the story is an understatement but, a few days later, I drove to BWI and picked up a crated mat of black hair who went straight to the vet and ICU with urinary obstruction and kidney failure secondary to being unneutered with a prostate the size of a basketball.

The breeder in this situation had a lot of ways he could have gone. He could have refused to take Po back after the initial owners failed him. The dog returned to the breeder, intact, at 2 years could have been bred, resold, or much, much worse. Instead, the breeder allowed him to come to me. And, yes, there was great cost incurred by me in getting him here and making him well. 

I don't know about everyone else, but I don't live in a perfect world. Po was in this world, in fairly dire straights, without a lot of future prospects working in his best interest. At that point, where he came from was the very least of his problems. His breeder made a decision that changed both our futures for the better for many years. I'm grateful to have had the privilege and opportunity to have such a magnificent and deserving dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I agree Betty....I don't see anything wrong with that question either? I read it and thought it was a legit one and not "borderline bashing" especially considering how Leesa phrased it.....


I agree. I think it would be different if someone started a thread saying "here's why it's wrong that so and so is rehoming dogs" but Carolina started the thread asking people for their opinions on rehoming and citing her specific situation, which is what people are responding to. For me, I would not rehome a dog that only needed a new home because I had obtained another dog that had a conflict with the original dog. I would try very hard not to bring in an incompatible dog in the first place, but if I did - as I did in my foster situation described above - I would rehome the dog I brought in, not the original one. 

I'm not trying to bash anyone. I'm just saying I see this a lot in rescue - people make voluntary changes to their own living situation and then rehome a dog who was previously fine but now no longer fits. I don't see that as prioritizing the needs of the orginal dog, at least not overall.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Do we really want to get into this? As it is borderline bashing, the same question could be turned around so I don't really think we want to get into this publicly.


Not sure where the bashing came in! but what ever! 

I asked an honest question Angela and if you want to make it more then what this thread is then fine!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9If you had a GSD who had an OK life with you and you loved the dog very much, but all of a sudden an awesome home would come up where you knew your dog would be even better than with you... Spoiled to death, be able to go to work with the new owner every day, etc. Would you rehome him/her even though you know you would have a hard time letting go?
> 
> I never thought I could, but unfortunately I've had to do it more than once now. First with my White GSD who was being harrased by my other dogs constantly, it was so bad she was petrified of coming near my other dogs and started pooping in the basement and licking her legs pink. I cried for months after rehoming her, but she is in a great home now and spoiled to death, doesn't have to worry about other dogs bulling her.
> 
> ...


I absolutely would, sometimes the greatest love is letting go. I may be in the situation myself.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I will not re-home my dogs, ever. But I am retired, have a good trainer, and am able to work with the problem ones (I do rescue).

If you have a job, and a dog that does not integrate, and can find a good home, I tend to think that is fine. 

If you are retired or a at home person Iwould suggest a good trainer to work with the dog before re-homing.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think that much is being read into responses here that should not be....the written medium is not always conducive to clarity!

Rehoming is a personal choice, and I have taken on animals and kept them all their lives and I have rehomed animals when I felt they would be living a better life than I could give them. Putting aside pups that are bred to be sold....everyone has their own values and emotions and must live with their own conscience. Rehoming a dog that you cannot do justice to, one that is not as happy as it it could be in another situation is not a crime, nor is it a negative when someone chooses to rehome a dog. What the bottom line is that the dog has the best quality of life possible and is happy. I abhore the "throwaway" mentality, and I know that I could rehome some and not others. I have placed one that really made me feel guilty, but that dog is in a situation which suits her personality and needs much much much better than I could have done.

Lets keep this an intellectual, objective discussion, and not bring baggage into it....we all live with our choices. I know that Leesa loves Hawke, and this was a temporary thing from day one...and he will be going to a super super super working home where he will be just as loved and spoiled! 

Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Actually had nothing to do with Hawke but 2 other dogs. 

Honest question? I doubt it. If Carolina chooses to address it, that's her business. 

Got better things to do, like go train dogs. Later.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the OP wasn't talking about breeders. my reply didn't have breeders in mind. i think the OP did the right thing. if you read the post more carefully you'll find everybody is not against rehoming.


> Originally Posted By: Angela_WSo a breeder who has females getting older, they should all retire with the owner and never be rehomed? I have rehomed dogs that didn't work out in my breeding program. I have 2 seniors in the house (one spayed pet, other retired female). So if I go off of everyone's scenario here, I'd never be a breeder again because I would end up with 15 dogs with just one litter. After all, when you are a breeder the pups are technically being "rehomed" whether for a purchase fee or a so called "adoption" fee. If you have 3 females for breeding, eventually they would retire, then what would you have to replace them in your program?
> 
> I have rehomed animals that absolutely wouldn't get along, I have others I have rescued and are still here. Vishnu was rescued, the 2 cats I have are rescued. The cats have to be kept separated so they don't fight. As my situation will most likely be changing in a couple of years, I will be downsizing after Duchess and Oxana pass on. Guess that makes me a horrible person.
> 
> How many of you have euthanized instead of rehoming a dog? I would hope no one unless it was a severe medical issue and no hope. I would think rehoming would be better than being put down especially if the dog is better off some where else. It's no different than when you do have to put down a dog for health reasons as to what is BEST FOR THE DOG. If that is being put down for health reasons, or being rehomed due to a hostile environment, it's still what is important to the dog.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am living with the "rehoming" issue right now. 

Our rhodie mix Kibby was dumped outside our house about 2+ years ago. I kept her under the condition that she was a foster and we would find a home for her. Over the past couple of years she has shown many issues that make it extremely hard to place her. Her prey drive is over the top, she becomes very easily over excited if anyone runs around her and will grab their legs for a "take down". She has killed chickens and cats. She once broke into the chicken coop and took out every chicken we owned. She has terrible issues with my two other female shepherds. We have to keep them seperated at all times. The last incident was when Neko broke out of her crate during dog "changeover" time. Neko walked up to her, they licked faces, Neko turned away and Kibby went in for her throat and she meant business. I practice NILF with all my dogs including Kibby. I have a happy controlled pack of 6 and 1 who can become a demon in a heartbeat with other animals. Yes I have worked with other trainers, yes I have taken her to be evaluated by a behavioral specialist who told me that her prey drive is so high she will never be able to be trusted with other animals or small children. She gives no warning when she attacks the other animal, no growl, her hackles do not raise, she simply goes from gentle dog to killer in a heartbeat.

Both of the trainers and the behavioral specialist have told me that this is not an issue that can be "trained" out of her. This is a "red zone" issue that can only be controlled by knowing the triggers and preventing the situation from happening.

So here are my choices,
Keep going as we are, this means she spends much time in the crate. Yes she gets her 1:1 time and as much love as we can give her but it is not a quality life. She can never lay around the house with the rest of the pack, never walk with the rest of the pack, never have a really fun play session with the kids or the pack.

Euthanize

Keep looking for a home where they can be aware of the issues and have experience with a high prey drive dog and understand that this will never be the dog they can take to the dog park or let run loose. No other pets, or small children. I have a female couple who have just such a situation and are considering adopting her. They know all her positives (she is crate trained, house trained, obedient, knows her commands, spayed, up to date on all shots and is a loving and gentle dog with adult humans who know not to push her excitement buttons) and her negatives.

If they decide they want her I will let her go in a heartbeat. I will cry and miss her but it will give her a chance at as normal a life as she will ever possibly have.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

*LET'S GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TRACK.*


Ahem....that said....

I have rehomed a dog once.

We bought a male GSD pup when we were first married and my oldest son was 2 and my daughter 4 months. We were young and couldn't wait to have that perfect family....you know, the one with the kids and the dog....in other words, we were naive and stupid.

We were both working full time jobs at the time, me during the day and my husband at night. It took all we had to be good parents to a toddler and newborn....let alone provide the sufficient time and training a GSD pup requires and deserves.

Shortly after buying him, I realized this. It broke my heart and I felt like a total failure but I gave him to my friend's boyfriend. He had his own house and was looking for a male GSD. I would never have let him go to just anyone, but they were a perfect match and, despite the pain I felt in making the decision, I knew it was best for him. 

I didn't want to rehome our pup and I felt like a complete failure doing so, but the real failure would have been if my selfishness and pride had prevented me from doing what was best for him.

Of course, we all realize that far too many people rehome, get rid of and even euthanize dogs for purely selfish reasons or because they are unwilling to dedicate the time or commitment it requires to owning a dog. However, we can't let this sad fact cloud our common sense and reason. There are very few reasons I would rehome a dog, but if it's truly in the best interest of the dog, then the wrong thing to do would be to keep him.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think it takes an inordinate amount of courage to put down a dog who is severely temperamentally unsound or damaged. Most of us would feel that we failed the dog, no matter if it was true or not, and would be sorrowful at having to do this. My sincere sympathy and admiration if you have had to make that choice, it takes a great deal of strength to take that step.

I know two people who had to do this recently. The first had an unhealthy, dysplastic and unstable nervy dog that she bought as a pup - he was 15 months or so old, fearful, in pain, and could not sustain nourishment (not EPI, maybe mega?) . He nipped two children (family members) from fear. The other dog was so nervy, he hid in the bathtub, and would have explosive diarreha if the owner tried to put him in her car. 

Everyone has different priorities, pets are beloved family members, and breeders often have different priorities. No one disputes that nor does anyone seem to be judgemental here. 

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:Actually had nothing to do with Hawke but 2 other dogs.
> 
> Honest question? I doubt it.


Angela, why are you trying to make this into something more? Not sure what your beef is with me..


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I have rehomed a dog - well returned him to the shelter.

It was 1983; I was 22 years old and living with two roommates in a large house (rental) with fenced back yard. Both were dog lovers and I had always wanted a dog. So we talked and they were supportive of me adding a dog to our household.

Off I went to the local shelter and came home with a darling Golden pup. 

A short time later I found out I was going to have to have another kidney surgery, and the surgery would take place in a town 110 miles from where I was living. After my surgery I would be staying with my folks until I was cleared to go back to work. This was going to be weeks and weeks without me at home, weeks and weeks of hospital stay and recovery.

Reluctantly I took the pup back to the shelter with specific instructions that if they could not find a home to call me and I’d take him back and figure something out. I also asked them to give my name and number to who ever adopted him with word that they could contact me if they wanted any information.

Within a couple days I received a call from a woman saying they had adopted the puppy and told me about their family.
2 kids and a farm. 

I got visitation rights – that was one happy happy puppy!!

I then waited another 20 years before I got Dante – it was one of the most difficult things I’ve done, but I had no doubt when I saw that pup in his new home that I had done the right thing. And of course when it turned out that I was in the hospital for 6 weeks not to mention all the recovery time…well it wouldn’t have been a fun time for the pup.

Would I rehome again? I’d like to say never but I can’t see the future.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

I couldn't do it. Ive bonded too deeply with my dogs that not having them in my life would be like taking away a huge chunk of my heart. ****, even if I were homeless Id try to figure out someway to keep them. If any of my dogs started to not get a long with each other.. I still would make it work.. gates, crates, rotate, etc. I just love my dogs too much. If I had too many dogs that I couldnt possibly have enough time to provide for them.. that might be a different case, but then again, I would never put myself in the position to have more dogs than I have time for. 

We cant give up our dogs just because there is a better home out there for them...lets be honest... most of us CANT say that there ISNT a better home our there for our dogs than the ones we are providing for them.

Lets say someone comes a long that has acre upon acre for the dogs to run and play, someone who has a pond or pool for swimming, sheep on site for herding, someone who doesnt work and can spend all day every day with their dogs... yes that is a better home than I can provide, but I wont give up my dogs to someone just for that fact... not everyone is that lucky but they can still have dogs!

I mean, I do the best I can for my dogs and I think they are all happy living with me. Yes they could have a better life some where else in terms of yard size and commodities as mentioned above, but that doesnt mean they have to. 

Now thats just my opinion!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree in the homeless situation, I actually in some way face that situation with Diabla and I had to move where she couldn't go and even when it is difficult, tiring, expensive, we had made it through.. Maybe there could be a lot of better situations for Diabla than to sleep in an outdoor kennel and spend all day moving with me in the car. It was not a situation I put my dog into, is a situation life put both of us and it can happen to anyone in any moment. Probably there are hundreds of better families for her than me, but we shouldn't sub-estimate our dog capacity of adaptation.

But there are also times when too much is too much. My border collie started to chew her foot until it was a mess, she not only licked it, she used to put all the foot on her mouth until it bleed badly. If for some reason your life changed in a way that put you and one of your dog under the same kind of behavioral distress, would you keep your opinion?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

If it is in the best interest of all involved, I feel there is nothing wrong with rehoming a dog. 

I rehomed a dog many years ago and felt that it was the best decision for the dog. My ex and I had seen an ad for a GSD in the newspaper and went to meet the dog. What we saw when we got to the house was not at all what we expected. This had been the son's dog and he no longer had time for her. The owners had the means to care for the dog, but they didn't care enough. She was skinny with a horrible coat and had been banished to the garage, with only a small piece of carpet to lay on, in the middle of winter. We couldn't leave her there, so we took her home, got her vetted and fixed up. We both worked full time and she started having bad separation anxiety. It was long before I ever heard of a crate. Ex hubby had a coworker whose wife was a stay at home mom with 3 young children. They met her and it was love at first site all the way around. She loved the kids and had someone home with her all day. I have never for a second regretted the decision to adopt her and to rehome her.

I fully understand the situations Carolina mentioned in her original post. Unless you have lived with dogs who cannot live together, you don't realize how stressful it is. Sheba was the foster who couldn't leave because she has fear aggression issues. Cody did not want to share her house with another female and attacked her repeatedly. My options were euthanize Sheba or keep her and keep her separated from Cody. For 5 years, until Cody died from cancer at age 12, they were kept separated. I would never wish that on anyone or their dog. 

During 5 years in rescue, with 2 exceptions, every dog we placed in a new home through our owner referral program thrived in their new homes.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Rehoming is probably the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with in my life. It wasn't with dogs but with a pair of cat sisters that were dear to me. I had to rehome them after 2 years of living with them because they would attack my older cat, serenity. This wasn't play time eaither, this was all out fight to the death with them. After a hard choice and a load of crying, I decided the best thing to do was to rehome them in a house where they were the only animals in the house. My mother's friend took them and after a few months of crying I got some what over it. Then suddenly we get a call that we have to pick them up or animal control was going to pick them up and destroy them. I was so devistated and in shock that we rushed over there and took them back. These cats were indoor cats only but when we took them back, they were covered in fleas and were living outside!!







Apparently they got into the neighbors car and destroyed the inside of the car. When I got them back, it was the hardest thing next to rehoming them. One of the sisters that was originally my cat, hated me. She would hiss at me and attack me whenever she got the chance. I don't think I ever stopped crying until they were adopted for the second time. I ahve no clue who has them or even if they are taken well care of. Our vets office took them in after we got them back because those cats could not be with Serenity. 
So I now how hard it is to rehome. Of course with my dogs, I don't think I could EVER rehome them. I've had cody for almost 6 years, I got him when it was near the end of 7th grade, I'm 19 now. He has saved my life twice and defended off a man who was stalking me. Just the thought of rehoming my dogs is horrible, I just don't think I could do it.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuestI left Tori there with her. I felt awful at first but went back and visited frequently and could see that Tori had already adopted Sallie as her very own person (she'd always had to share me with the other dogs). And Sallie, within a week, was so attached to Tori that it would have broken her heart to take her away.
> 
> I still visit Sallie and Tori, and Tori is always glad to see me. But she will greet me and then run over and lean against Sallie. Sallie calls Tori her soulmate and is closer to that dog than she's ever been to any dog, I think.


Now THAT is a love story if I've ever heard one


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I did not read the entire thread. 

I had a dog tell ME she wanted to be rehomed. She was SOOOO happy to have a home with me. She had been a kennel dog most of her life previous to her finally being able to move in with me. She and Tika did not really get along. Tika is a bouncy girl and is often misread by other dogs (especially female Shepherds for some reason). Anyway when I was TRYING to rehome Grissom (pup that was returned) I had him and Kayla at the feed store because a guy was interested in Gris. Kayla seriously was "along for the ride" but Kayla LOVED this guy and he prefered an older female even though I had repeatedly told him Kayla was not leaving. Kayla totally fell in love with this guy even though she was typically aloof with strangers. She followed him through the store, kept nagging him for attention even when I was trying to let him spend time with Gris. This was totally out of character for her. We met him a couple of other times and Kayla ALWAYS had the same response to him. Kayla LOVED me and I have no doubt about that. She had a GOOD life with me but letting her go with him was THE BEST life for her. She had been through a lont in her life and she deserved to be treated like royalty. She finally got to be the ONE dog that someones life revolved around. Coming with me was a vast improvement for her. Me giving up a girl I truely loved was bitter sweet but it was RIGHT in this case. Kayla wanted it. She walked into his home and immediately laid in the sun and fell asleep. She knew she was "home". She went to work with him at his hardware store. She was in an accident and suffered a shattered hip. He paid thousands of dollars to have surgery to repair it and give her an excellent quality of life. He took her for rides JUST to take her for rides. He took her on the boat. She loved boats. 

It was very hard for me but I KNOW she was even more happy than being with me.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Reading through all the responses, it doesn't surprise me that this is an emotional issue. And I think it SHOULD be, in some ways. If we were not emotional about our dogs, they would simply be property like a computer or a car and it would be commonplace for us to "upgrade" as necessary.

Leesa, I was not trying to imply any fault to you - was just trying to clarify and show that the topic is not always as black and white as it seemed you were thinking it was. 

What I think (my opinion only, folks! *L*) is that rehoming is sometimes the best option, but should always be taken seriously and not used as a "clearinghouse" so that you can get rid of dogs who have given you their all but that you just have no need for anymore. And rehoming, in the spirit in which this thread was started, would not include the typical dumping of dogs that rescue people tend to see.

On the off-topic of euthanasia for temperament problems, I have also had to do that once. It was awful. My dog - a nationally ranked UD Australian shepherd - had epilepsy which turned into sudden rage syndrome. And if you've never dealt with sudden rage syndrome .. well, the dog basically is acting completely normal one second and the next they're attacking, with no precursors. Lady would get set off by simple things. One time I reached down to pick up a food dish to get the dogs their evening meal and she attacked me (causing injury). She took to attacking my GSD, the only dog she ever really got along with in the first place. 

When she wasn't attacking, she was a very loving, social dog - but I couldn't trust her. So I separated her, kept her kenneled when people were around, and watched the joy go from her life. And, unfortunately, my (now ex) husband had young grandchildren and they were often over to the house, and when I looked out one day to see a toddler reaching into Lady's kennel while the grown-ups were busy talking and not paying attention, I knew my options were to move Lady out behind the barn where she would have ZERO human contact other than being fed, or have her euthanized.

I chose euthanasia. She would have been absolutely miserable living behind the barn. I did what I thought was right for her, even though it tore me up.

So, again, this is not a black and white issue. She'd been on seizure medications for years. We'd tried new ones and new combinations. I'd done behavior modification work with her. I'd managed the problem with separation and accepted getting bit numerous times. There was NO CHANCE of her getting better.

Anyhow .. I hope I NEVER have to rehome again or euthanize another dog for temperament reasons. I love the dogs I have now, and the reason I'm living in a shop with NO shower and NO kitchen is because I wanted to keep my dogs. I lived in a tent one summer for the same reason. But I don't regret Tori's move to the country, where she has freedom and goes out to help protect her owner from moose and bears while her owner feeds horses twice a day. It's a life she needed and I couldn't give to her.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that in the situations described (old dog doesn't get along with new dog) finding the new dog a good home isn't what I typically think of as rehoming. To me it would be a trial situation that didn't work out. My loyalty is to the dogs I've had the longest. For instance: Years ago I found a puppy at the park, turned him in to the humane society. Checked later he was unclaimed and HS was going to euthanize claiming he had kennel cough. I got him back. My old dog wouldn't tolerate him so I found him a home. It had been my intention all along to keep him IF it worked with the older dog and to find him a home if it didn't. 

I felt guilty not giving up a dog once. I had had her for many years and a friend's elderly father had always loved her. I had moved about 1000 miles away and visited only once a year or so. He didn't ask, I didn't offer but I felt that he could have benefitted greatly from having her. I don't think I could have done it.

I wonder if I will be able to give up my dogs when I get so old that people start telling me I should. I'd like to think I could hire someone to come take them out on runs, play frisbe and so on.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

this is a hard one..........

personally, i have never given up a dog. i have had some that were challenges, but at least they always got along within the pack.
if i got a dog that was seriously threat to one of my other dogs, or my cat, rather than kennel it most of the time or make different living arrangements for it within my household or property here, i would rehome. what kind of life would it have not being to interact with the whole family and live normally. maybe some could make it work that way, but if a dog couldn't safely be an active part of my homelife i couldn't keep it. it would just add stress and tension constantly.

i would not jepordize the older members of the pack here and upset their lifestyle. 

to give up a dog because it were timid, fearful, or any of those issues is ones own decision. alot of us know what a hard road that is to work through those issues, but it can be managed in alot of cases if you are willing to dedicate yourself enough. its a lifetime of being on top of it, and it can lead to unpredictable behavior, but if the dog fits in the house and the connection/bond is there most of us would work with it.

debbie


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i also think a shy/timid/fearful dog would be the hardest to give up, because of their insecurities they tend to have a stronger bond to the owner. 

debbie


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cabela, my min pin, was a puppymill survior, I worked 2 long years with him to get him to a good point in his life, when we go on vacation I won't even board him he goes to my sister's house. He has worked through so many issues I think if I ever rehomed him it would be an extenstive process but I would never. If anything ever happened he would go back to rescue that is my contract.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebi also think a shy/timid/fearful dog would be the hardest to give up, because of their insecurities they tend to have a stronger bond to the owner.
> 
> debbie


You know, it seems like this would be the case but it isn't always. The dog that I rehomed was extremely timid when I got her, and I worked diligently to get her through that. And I'm glad that I had her because we taught each other a lot. 

But when she met Sallie, there was an instant spark - as if they needed each other and recognized it. I don't think they would have had such a spark had I not given my dog the tools to understand that people are basically good - and Sallie wouldn't have known how to teach Tori this, so she wouldn't have been the right owner for her when Tori was fearful. But at the time they met it was just the right time for both of them. And it was pretty quickly obvious that Tori would have a life that suited her better if she lived with Sallie.

Heck, I'd enjoy living out on this homestead! *L* Wonder if Sallie would adopt me too?

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> 
> 
> > Quote: That is the ONLY reason why I rehomed my dogs.
> ...


Seriously, I don't know Carolina OR Leesa, but I will tend to agree with Leesa's posts... especially this one.

And to answer the original question, yes, I have re-homed a dog in the past. However, it was when we were in a MUCH different situation as far as our living arrangements, lifestyle, etc. 

We only had one dog, our GSD Luke, who passed away a year and a half ago. We brought home a rescued Siberian Husky and the Husky immediately picked a fight with Luke and it was ON from there. They constantly had to be seperated. We lived in a small apartment and it wasn't easy. We kept him and tried to make it work for 8 months before we decided that rehoming him would be the best option. As much as I loved him and still miss him to this day, we certainly weren't going to be rehoming Luke!

I listed him with a Sibe rescue and he found a GREAT home where he is the only dog and very spoiled. 

I am in a much different situation now. I own a home with a fenced in yard. I have 10 adult dogs here, of all shapes and sizes. Not everybody gets along with everybody, but I make it work. 3 of the dogs are fosters waiting for new homes, and 1 is a police K9 in training, but even within the group of my own dogs, I wouldn't have all 6 of them out at the same time. My dogs spend a lot of time in their crates/kennels, way more than the average pet owner. But, they all get plenty of supervised time out of them, and they all have something mentally and physically stimulating to do each day. Most of them are in training for some form of work, but I have one rescued house dog who is totally neurotic and all she does is chase the cats, try to pick fights with everyone else, steal food, bark all the time, etc. She's really a royal PITA, but we love her dearly and she was here before any of the rest of them and I can't imagine her living anywhere but with us.

Just my .02.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This subject terrifies me! I pray that I never have to consider it. I do everything I can to ensure that the pack is in line. 

When it came to forming the group there were a few things I had to do. One was that each dog would submit to Kramer. Not a negotiable item! Plus he had to like them-beyond just tolerating. Not love them, because he wouldn't act like that anyway, but accept them. First in, last out. 

Then each dog had to be able to be okay with dogs of different sizes because they range in size from 35-66#. And they had to be trainable to cats. And THEN, they had to get along with, and be okay with each other member of the pack. If there was a dog I loved, but did not meet all of those criteria, it was adopted out. 

The other criteria seemed to be issues beyond the norm/unadoptibility and whether it's my idea that they bond by their misfittiness, or they really do, the normal dogs I fostered seem to sense there was a different kind of vibe with my dogs. 

Now that I have this group using that criteria, I always worry about cost/my job and their continued ability to interact with each other appropriately. Just yesterday I saw that Ava was being excluded a little by two of the other girls, so we all had a discussion session and practiced some new better behaviors together-before they turned into active negative behaviors. I tell them you may be crazy, but I am crazier, so we will all get along. 

It's a lot of work, their safety is something I am always aware of, as they are animals regardless of how well they respond to the people psych I use on them (of course we are all mammals-so...) but I remain hopeful that the steps I took creating the group, and maintaining the group will continue to work (knock wood-and not sure what kind of crapstorm there will be without Kramer as my Don Corleone). 

I do agree with KHudak-there are definitely nicer places, better homes for them all if we look. I don't think they care so much about that, but they do adapt to new circumstances, though I don't want mine to have to adapt ever again.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I've been pretty fortunate mine seem to all get along. with an important exception. Dh's mother's cat Molly...... We are dealing with anxiety issues with her, to the point she has to be isolated from the others when we are not home and pulls her own hair out, will chew herself until she bleeds. (sigh) No medical reason, been to the vet, referred to specialists. She's on anxiety medicine most of the time - dh calls it kitty acid







She should be rehomed, but, dh won't allow it. My mother would be the ideal candidate, I rehomed Ari with her a few years ago and he had a wonderful life. But mom fears if anything ever happened with Molly dh would blame her because she was his mother's cat. (The mother used to call and leave Molly voicemail messages, write her notes, the lady was cuckoo) So we rotate time out of the cat room (which was supposed to be a giant closet/dressing room for me) and watch her like a hawk. She was never socialized with animals, so coming into the zoo, the zoo expanding.... She seems to like the kittens now, (one just 6mos old and one just over a year) but they and their arrival were what triggered this anxiety episode. She has crappy nerves and should be in a one animal home. We are working through it, but.... every anxiety episode takes a toll on us and her. We're working through it. I wish I could say no more animals until she is gone, but she's only 7 and the end of her life could be a long way off. For now we work through it, and we delay the last cat I purchased's joining of the home, we may rehome him before he hits the door. He's a Bengal we've given one more season to show before he comes to my home as a pet, but after what we've just gone through with Molly, we may be putting him into a pet home elsewhere.

I think everything we do and the decisions concerning our animals has to be done with their best interests in mind and as hard as it is, we need to try and seperate our hearts from what our heads need to do for the benefit of that animal. Also I think it is a personal decision that nobody else can judge.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm selfish, I don't know if I could do it... Plus a home would have to be REALLY REALLY good to meet my standards!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never had to do this. I think I would have to be EXTREMELY desperate......... I would vet the home very carefully, or ask for the help of a rescue person I trusted.

________________________________________________________

Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSd - at the Bridge


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you still have Blossom?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KHudakDo you still have Blossom?


I was wondering the same. Blossom isn't in her signature anymore


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MayzieGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KHudakDo you still have Blossom?
> ...


Ditto.

You re-homed 3 dogs?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

let those without sin cast the first stone. It's nobody's business but the OP.

I believe the question originally was:

If you had a GSD who had an OK life with you and you loved the dog very much, but all of a sudden an awesome home would come up where you knew your dog would be even better than with you... Spoiled to death, be able to go to work with the new owner every day, etc. Would you rehome him/her even though you know you would have a hard time letting go?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is ok Angela, I do agree with some of them that I'm a HORRIBLE dog owner for wanting the best for my dogs... the lives they deserved with loving families and which I couldn't provide for them for one thing or another.







I sure pray they NEVER have to come to the situation I was in.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I really don't seem to understand the facination with what appears to be dragging Carolina over the coals for dogs she has rehomed. 

I believe that some dogs do not do well in certain situations AND if a better situation can be found for them then it is in the best interest of the DOG to go to that situation.

Whether a person has rehome 1 or 5 dogs and the dogs all went to a home that was more appropiate for them what is the big deal.

IF people want to continue this as a discussion, stop the nit picking I will leave it open. BUT if one more post questioning about this dog or that dog or home many dogs were rehomed I WILL close the thread.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

When you state you will close this post if someone provides a comment you disagree with, why even render an opinion.

Just asking


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: Whether a person has rehome 1 or 5 dogs and the dogs all went to a home that was more appropiate for them what is the big deal.


This has nothing to do with Carolina's situation but as a breeder or as someone who rescues would you place a pup or a rescue with someone that has rehomed multiple dogs? 

Just in general terms. 

As a breeder I would not.

As someone who has rescued, vetted and placed society's throw aways, no I would not.

For me, placing a dog with someone that has to rehome let's say 5 dogs that WOULD be a big deal and not something I think I would get past.

I am not judging anyone here, everybody does what they think is best when they find themself in a situation. And anytime you place a dog the most important thing I think is the placement, not the reasons for it.

But to answer the original question, any of my dogs would be rehomed if I could find them a better home then the one I provide. 

You know the philosophy of this board is kind of one of "forever homes." Rescues screen to the point that they come under attack, and breeders almost pull a FBI background investigation on a potential home.

I will use myself as an example. I would not sell a pup to someone who has rehomed multiple dogs and yet I do it all the time. I sell puppies, I hold back from my breedings and sell them as green dogs. I have yet to have a dog returned to me, but if I did I would rehome it.

I have had a rescue dog here for 6 months until it got healthy enough and trained enough to place in a home. 

She didn't know she was a rescue dog, she was rehomed. Since she was near death when I found her, and I nursed her back to health I'm sure she thought that this WAS her forever home.

So maybe this should be discussed. Maybe we need to re-evaluate and discuss things.

Maybe if we keep our hackles down we can all learn something.....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

To get back to the original question: I think when we take a dog into our home we must always do everything we can in that dog's best interest - which means making sure that our home is the best home for the dog. Sometimes that means not moving somewhere we'd otherwise like to move, not adding a dog that is likely to be incompatible, not taking a job that involves too much travel etc. In rare situations, rehoming may be the right thing for a dog, I guess I'd just look at all the choices that were made up until that point. Is the reason it is now in the "dog's best interest" to be rehomed because the owner made other choices not in the dog's best interest which led to that point? 

There are all kinds of reasons people give up their pets - new houses, new jobs, new kids, to simplify their lives, to save money, because they have a new dog they're more interested in, because the dog is old and incontinent. In rescue, I see it all. I do wish that so many of the people that come to the shelter or approach our group to surrender a pet didn't try to make the situation into something it's not though. So many come in asking for absolution, saying they "can't spend the time the dog needs" and it's "for the dog's own good." I wish they were more honest about their situations and just admit that they are doing this because it's what they want. I'm sure 99% of those dogs would rather stay in the home they know. 

For me personally I would not do it unless I really had no other option. I think the most important choices we make "in the dog's best interest" are all those that prevent the kind of situation where rehoming would ever be necessary.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Pupresq, nicely said and I agree 100%.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqSometimes that means not moving somewhere we'd otherwise like to move, not adding a dog that is likely to be incompatible, not taking a job that involves too much travel etc. In rare situations, rehoming may be the right thing for a dog, I guess I'd just look at all the choices that were made up until that point. Is the reason it is now in the "dog's best interest" to be rehomed because the owner made other choices not in the dog's best interest which led to that point?


Playing devil's advocate here, but what about the family that loses their house? Don't have a choice but to move and sometimes on very short notice. What about the person who has a job but their job requirements change and are now forced to travel in order to keep a job? These are not choices someone makes, but is forced to deal with. Face it, now a days with the economy this is happening more and more.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101 I will use myself as an example. I would not sell a pup to someone who has rehomed multiple dogs and yet I do it all the time. I sell puppies, I hold back from my breedings and sell them as green dogs. I have yet to have a dog returned to me, but if I did I would rehome it.


Question then, if you are not willing to sell a pup to a home that rehomed multiple dogs, I am assuming your speaking about pet people and not breeders or working homes since as a breeder you would rehome? 

I've had 2 come back, one at 12 wks another at 2 years. Both rehomed and doing very well. One is in a working home now, the other is with a schutzhund judge doing schutzhund.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: Playing devil's advocate here, but what about the family that loses their house? Don't have a choice but to move and sometimes on very short notice. What about the person who has a job but their job requirements change and are now forced to travel in order to keep a job? These are not choices someone makes, but is forced to deal with. Face it, now a days with the economy this is happening more and more.


Exactly! Those are not choices someone makes and represent different situations than the ones I described. And I AM facing it unfortunately - we are getting lots of dogs surrendered right now for precisely those reasons. To me those are more honest situations than for some of the other scenarios we also get. I also have some sympathy for the people who adopt a dog thinking it has one personality and later discover the dog simply doesn't fit, in spite of their _best_ possible efforts to make the situation work. 

Like I said - there are all kinds of reasons to surrender a dog. I just get tired of seeing people who have made lots of choices that don't prioritize their dog's wellbeing and then rehome the dog claiming to make that dog a priority.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

For discussion sake I have put together some hypothetical situations.

Situation A: I have 2 year year old female that I purchased with the intent of doing SchH, for this we will call her Girl. She was a slightly dysplastic hip. We worked tracking for a while but she really didn’t like it. She is a very happy social female that likes to be with people. I got a lets say replacement pup. I got a male so the odds were the two would get along better than 2 females. Dog to pup interaction is OK, the female is a little harder on the pup than I want but as long as I stay on top of things it was OK. So we start puppy SchH training, it is a 2 hour drive one way for me, so I take Girl with us. When I am not working with Boy, I make sure she gets some time hanging out with me watching. That was ok for a few times, then she started howling and attacking her crate when I was working with the pup. So I found a friend of mine who was a stay at home mom with 3 kids who would babysit Girl when I was at training or went to a competition. Girl enjoyed her time with this family. A year into the arrangement Girl started being unhappy when I went to get her, so I made sure that I dropped off Boy and took Girl to go do something special with just her and I. Another six months down the line and I am practically dragging Girl out of the sitters house and to the truck, she is sullen at home, chews everything in sight. I arrange time for more outings with her and she is excited until she gets out of the truck and finds she is not at the sitters house. The sitter and her family absolutely love Girl and they are miserable when Girl is at my house and Girl is miserable when she is at my house. I think it would be best for Girl that I let her live with the sitter and her family. What are your thoughts?

Situation B: My MIL had to go in a care facility, no dogs allowed. Some how we end up with her little lap dog. I currently have say two GSD’s Jane and Joe. Jane and Joe can’t stand the little lap dog. The little lap dog hates the big dogs. I have crates and gates and separate rooms but none of the dogs or the humans are happy in the house. I have found a good home for Lap Dog another Lap that she can live in until she passes. I think it would be for the best, but what are your thoughts?

Situation C: I have multiple GSD’s say 5, I am recently divorced, I work 10 hours days with another 3 hours commuting. I have to work that many hours to keep a roof over our heads and money to feed 5 dogs. My company has offered me 8 hours on Saturday on top of my 50 hours. At 50 hours I am just making ends meet so the money is very much needed. My EX doesn’t have time to help with the dogs per our agreement. So I work like a dog to support my dogs. One female isn’t doing well with me and the long hours she has developed separation anxiety from the divorce and me being gone all the time. My neighbor was complaining about her howling for two months. I went over and had a cup of coffee with my neighbor and explained what was going on. She offered to try watching Bitty the female with anxiety problems and come over and let the other dogs out during the day. So I set up an instruction list and she comes over on the weekends a few times to see how things are done. The dogs can not all go outside together, she is fine with that. Things are good Bitty is better. 8 months later Bitty doesn’t seem to be as happy to come home as she was. Now every time I let Bitty out she goes and runs to the fence by the neighbor and barks and barks and barks. She ignores every thing I try to get and keep her attention. Her dog pal that she was always so fond of tries to distract her and play with her, nothing all she wants is to go over to the neighbors house. The neighbor and I have a discussion about Bitty. She would like to have Bitty living with her full time. I think it would be best for Bitty, what do you think?

Val


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: Question then, if you are not willing to sell a pup to a home that rehomed multiple dogs, I am assuming your speaking about pet people and not breeders or working homes since as a breeder you would rehome?


Wrong assumption.









I have turned down two working homes for the same reason. One where the dog would of had a strong possibility of being a podium dog, if the buyer had kept him. But I know he is looking for nothing less then a podium dog and have seen wash out a lot of dogs.

Had a couple of people tell me I was nuts because he had tested the dog extensively and loved him. It would of been quite a coup for a new breeding program.

Second one was with someone that did club level sport with the family dog. They had rehomed a pet dog to make "space" for their sport dog and had done very well. They were looking to add another sport dog and for some reason the reason they had rehomed their pet dog just bugged the snot out of me.


Never had a breeder approach me about buying a pup so I can't speak from experience just what I *think* I would do.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I have re-homed a dog before. My girl Lexi. We never clicked. Just didn't happen. She now lives with her littermate in Atlanta and I retained ownership and we have a contract that if for ANY reason they can not keep her she must be returned to me. I know them well and it took a lot of soul searching to let her go. She has been there for years now and is leading a wonderful life going to their place of business daily, they do AKC Obedience, (she now has her CDX) and I have gotten to see her a couple of times over the years. 
Still a tough decision.

Personally, I wouldn't place an current dog just because their new dog didn't like them. No way, no how. Old dog was here first. New dog goes. Thats me.

This is coming from a pet person. For a breeder, I realize the rules change.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

So you would rehome then, but not approve of anyone else who did or it would just depend on the circumstance?









It sounds like no you wouldn't rehome, but yet you would, then you would but wouldn't to people who did?? 

Maybe I'm just tired and can't read straight today, lol.


In Val's scenario's I'd say yes to all 3, again thinking of what's best for the dog. The dog seems happier in all 3 situations.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess what I'm saying is that while life is unpredictable, it's not completely unpredictable and I hate to see people making choices that are not good for their dogs, especially if they're not honest about what's happening.

If you think you might have kids in the next couple years, maybe a 4lbs Chihuahua isn't a dog you should get right now. Don't adopt a pair of littermates, especially same sex littermates. Don't buy a dog right while you're trying to find a job and don't know what job you'll end up with, don't buy/adopt a dog when you're in transition. Don't bring in more dogs than you can handle. Don't bring in dogs that have a high likelihood of conflicting with dogs already in the home. Don't buy a puppy when you're 85 and in ill health. In short - do all that you can to make sure that YOU can provide for your dog for its lifetime health and happiness.

Once you've got a dog, do your best to make choices that prioritize that dog's wellbeing. If you do the best you can to avoid all the avoidable pitfalls, then at least your minimizing the chance of a situation where you might really need to rehome your dog and limiting that possibility to those situations that really are beyond your control. 

In your scenarios - I'd say situation 1, you might rehome the dog, but ultimately it would be for your convenience more than the dog's wellbeing because you don't have to do Schutzhund and your original commitment was to the dysplastic dog. If you chose to put doing Schutzhund above the needs of your first dog, that doesn't make you Satan, but I see that situation as more about the owner than the dog. 

In situation two, I consider that not re-homing as this is not a dog you sought out and not a dog that fits with your existing dog. This one is more analogous to fostering to me. In that case, I say placing the dog is the right and responsible thing to do. 

In situation three, I think that's a combo - both about the dogs and the owners. In that case, I'd say place the dog and be grateful that there was a salvage outcome for both owner and dog.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1When you state you will close this post if someone provides a comment you disagree with, why even render an opinion.
> 
> Just asking


That isn't what she said, and what she did say, I was getting ready to say myself. As admins and mods it is our job to try and keep threads on track, especially if we see them headed toward board violations such as causing contention and attacking other board members.

Weekly discussion topics, even more so than other topics need to be kept germaine to subjects.

That said, as we're once again veering off topic and detracting from the purpose of the thread, please feel free to contact Val or I via PM if you care to discuss it further. I will be deleting posts that do not pertain to the subject of this thread.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Situation A: 
Girl is showing behaviour issues becuase of the situation and the stress it is causing her. To me its obvious she belongs with the other family. It would be hard to say goodbye, but you kow that you will be able to visit girl, so for both it seems to work out. Girl would be happier, less stressed, and get lots of attention. A win-win to me. 

Situation B:
Lap Dog is not happy, nor are your dogs happy. They could also form behaviour issues from the stress. The situation is not ideal for any of the dogs, or humans. Lap Dog would do better in a home being a lap dog rather than crated and separated. You did not create the situation, the situation was given to you. If its ok with mom, its again a win-win for all dogs and humans. 

Situation C: 
Bitty would seem much happier with the other person. If the other person agrees and wants Bitty, has the time for her, and is a perfect home, why not? Let Bitty be happy, its not about you, its about the dogs. Its about being self-less and thinking about others, you are right, for Bitty it would be best. Then you drag the ex to court for dog walking fees









All those situations, the dogs would be better off all around, the dogs that stay home, and the dogs that are rehomed. Win-win for all, whats better than that? Its being more responsible making sure the dogs are happy and healthy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh and I would take this thread to mean you are rehoming the dog yourself, not becoming a burden to rescues or no-kill or animal control facilities. Now if you were rehoming by dumping it to one of these places, that's a different can of worms.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WSo you would rehome then, but not approve of anyone else who did or it would just depend on the circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As breeders we rehome every time we sell a pup. Or place one that has been returned or hold back. 

I have rehomed rescues that took long enough to get on their feet to where they considered this their home. To them, they didn't know they were a rescue, they thought they were being rehomed.

My dogs I can not imagine having to rehome. I waited until I was set up in order to have multiple dogs. I have 10 acres with lots of fencing, lots of runs and can keep dogs seperated. But yes, if something happened and they would be better off else then I would rehome them. I have never rehomed one of my animals yet, but if I could not provide for them physically, mentally and financially, and someone else could I would rehome them.

I don't think I said I disapproved of anyone that has rehomed a pet. I said I would not sell or place a dog to someone that has rehomed 5 dogs as per Vals example.

Would you? Rehomed 5 dogs. We are talking rehoming 5 family pets.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

re: Val's questions

I think that placing any current dog to make room for a new one would NOT be OK in my mind. Other than that... there are times that re-homing is indeed the right thing to do. 

If I was a breeder placing puppies I would think really - really - hard if someone had re-homed dog after dog after dog. 

Anyway, I think it is not a completely right or wrong answer here, each case must be looked at in its entirety and all circumstances must be weighed.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not knowingly no. 

I know we rehome each time we sell a pup, but I was trying to understand your point when you said you would rehome but wouldn't sell to someone who did so I was getting confused. Thank you for clarifying for me


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote: Personally, I wouldn't place an current dog just because their new dog didn't like them. No way, no how. Old dog was here first. New dog goes. Thats me.
> 
> This is coming from a pet person. For a breeder, I realize the rules change.


If I had to place a dog because of pack dynamics, it would be Raya. And she would be the "new" dog. That would be me also, as a pet or as a breeder.

But you bring up an interesting question, should the rules change for breeders? Is it right to demand more from our puppy buyers then we do from ourself or each other?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WNot knowingly no.
> 
> I know we rehome each time we sell a pup, but I was trying to understand your point when you said you would rehome but wouldn't sell to someone who did so I was getting confused. Thank you for clarifying for me


I confuse myself sometimes. <grin> Especially when I'm trying to look at something from all angles.........


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq Like I said - there are all kinds of reasons to surrender a dog. I just get tired of seeing people who have made lots of choices that don't prioritize their dog's wellbeing and then rehome the dog claiming to make that dog a priority.


Yes! That is a wonderful point and one that I couldn't agree with more. How many times have we heard someone say that the dog needs a "farm" to live on or needs a "working" home? I get those calls often from people who tell me that the dog they purchased as a puppy, the dog that has been living out in the yard for the past year needs a farm to live on because it has too much energy. Here is a novel thought, get off your lazy butt and exercise the dog! He doesn't need a farm to live on, he needs some freaking attention from the owner he already has.
Good Lord, right here on this forum a few weeks ago we had a spate of posts from people with out of control dogs asking how to place them in "working" homes. Hey! My dog bit someone! Must mean he needs a working home! I want my dog to be happy, where he can bite people for a living! I wouldn't let him go otherwise! What????
Those situations are so different, however, from the people that have a circumstance come up that they just can't get past. I had a woman contact me several years ago about placing her Sheltie. She was dying and knew that nobody in her family would take the dog and she wanted to have a part in choosing the dog's new home. 
You just can't lump that woman in with the same people that believe in some mythical farm utopia where all un-socialized, under-exercised dogs can live out a happy life chasing butterflies.
But I don't think you can lump in breeders with serial re-homers, either. A breeder is producing a puppy to place in another home. Two totally different things.
Sheilah


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101
> 
> I don't think I said I disapproved of anyone that has rehomed a pet. I said I would not sell or place a dog to someone that has rehomed 5 dogs as per Vals example.
> 
> Would you? Rehomed 5 dogs. We are talking rehoming 5 family pets.


Betty, those were all different type circumstances. So, it was a rehome situation for each Situation. 

Yikes, poor Val if she every wants to get a pup from any breeder on the board because some will remember this post and not remember that these are hypothetical.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK another Hypothetical Situation:

Situation D: I have 4 year year old female that I purchased with the intent of doing SchH, for this we will call her Blondie. She was never going to be even a fair SchH dog. Lets say I got pup, two years later. I got a male so the odds were the two would get along better than 2 females. Boy is EVERYTHING I want in a dog, he isn’t moody like Blondie, he loves to work, Blondie only likes to work IF it suits her mood. I work really long hours and want to put all on my time into training Boy. I think Blondie would be better off in a new home where someone appreciates her. She is happy to just lay around the house and be with people, I am just gone so much of the time. I know that people will think this is wrong, but I only have a few years to be active, I have a disease which will put me in a wheelchair in a few years. I want to title Boy and then start training him to be my assistant. I only have so much time and my life will be shortened by my disease, so I have to live as much as I can and I don’t have extra time so I need to find a home for Blondie. OK what do you guys think of this situation?

Is it ok for someone to put themselves ahead of a dog, if they knew they were going to be handicapped and die at an early age?

Val


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Scenario D: I see no real reason to rehome this dog.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

On the surface, situations A-C all look like rehoming is the only option. But I think for situation A, after the first 2 times at schutzhund, maybe I would realize that it's not working out, and give the replacement pup back to the breeder. I would like to continue Shutzhund, but I made a lifetime commitment to GIRL, so she comes first. Then I would try to find an activity that I could do with GIRL. Since she's so social, maybe she would enjoy being a therapy dog. 

For situation C, there are other options as well. Since I have made a lifetime commitment to 5 dogs, I might need to move closer to work to eliminate the 3 hour commute, take a second look at my budget (get rid of cable tv, no eating out, etc), or possibly move to a lower cost of living area or buy a less expensive house. 

Situation B, might be the one where I would rehome. Lapdog isn't a dog I made a commitment to (it just ended up with me when MIL could no longer care for her) - this is the newest dog to the pack and is upsetting the dogs that I made a lifetime commitment to.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree, sit. D nothing there says it would be better for the dog. If you're going to die, you'd better be making plans for both dogs not just one.

Mazie, it's situation C, and what if you can't sell your house due to the economy. You're already eating mac and cheese and have rabbit ears. Let's say you're just happy to have a job? 

Face it, alot of people in this country are 1 paycheck from losing it all.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I would like to continue Shutzhund, but I made a lifetime commitment to GIRL, so she comes first. Then I would try to find an activity that I could do with GIRL. Since she's so social, maybe she would enjoy being a therapy dog.


This is my take too. Dogs aren't sporting equipment. You can bring in a new dog with certain plans and ideas, but IMO your commitment should be first and foremost to the dog.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Situation D. Perhaps Blondie would be happy coming to Shutzhund and just watching in her crate with her dog bed and I could make time for some socializing with her afterwards? Working long hours is a choice - I don't know I'd want to spend the last 'active' years of my life working long hours. Maybe I could reduce my hours and have more time to spend with Blondie. Blondie doesn't seem to mind being home alone and she is always so happy and grateful to see me each day. Maybe I could learn to appreciate her a little more even though she is not my dream shutzhund dog.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Working long hours isn't always a choice. DH works 12 hr days, commutes 3 hours total. Does he like his job? yes Does he like the hrs? No. Is it a job and pays the bills? yes. 

It's not like he can go out and get a job just anywhere. His field is very specific and would require relocating if he were to lose his job. Mine, I could pretty much go any where, his not so much. Finally got the 12% paycut they did last month back, but still lost all contributions to his retirement indefinitely. But again, least he has a job. He works normally 36 hrs one wk, 48 the next, doesn't include the special trips he has to make to work for meetings on his days off, or to help out other supervisors on their shifts and there for the whole night. Just happens and it's expected, and it's not like he can say kiss off to not coming into work.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> Mazie, it's situation C, and what if you can't sell your house due to the economy. You're already eating mac and cheese and have rabbit ears. Let's say you're just happy to have a job?
> 
> Face it, alot of people in this country are 1 paycheck from losing it all.


Yes, many people are a paycheck away from losing it all but it most cases this comes from not living below your means and not saving for a rainy day. Houses will sell, even in this economy, if they are priced right. I suppose there is a situation where medical bills or other misfortunes put me in such dire circumstances but I hope that if I committed myself to 5 dogs that I had a very large bank account ready to pay for all their medical bills, etc... otherwise I question whether I really should commit to 5 dogs.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just my hypotheical Responses:
Situation A: I want Girl to be happy and she isn't happy with me. She is happy in a home that has kids and she is just like another kid. Why is it worng for me to want what is best for her, yes it would als be easier for me. But when I see her so happy with this other family and miserable with me, I want her to be happy. I am making it clear that I will financially support her if and when she needs hip surgery so I am not just dumping her. No offense to others but doing Therapy work isn't my cup of tea. I have nursed my family members and spent more time in hospitals and nursing homes, to the point where I just hate going.

Situation B: I had concerns with the other family members got MIL the lap dog. I asked who would take the dog if MIL couldn't take care of it or had to go to a home. Well of course all the we will do this and we will do that happened and when it came down to it they all bailed. I didn't want to take the lap dog to the HS, I said we would try to see if we could make it work. 

Situation C: I have looked for a job closer to where I live but there aren't any and I can't afford to rent or buy a house and most won't accept 5 GSD's. So I am stuck with the house and I am Stuck with the job, at least I am not stuck with the EX any more. So my neighbor is a godsend and Bitty is so happy there.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W. Just happens and it's expected, and it's not like he can say kiss off to not coming into work.


Yes, but I just might do that if I knew remaining my time in good health was very short.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDHouses will sell, even in this economy, if they are priced right.



You haven't been to Florida! Nothing is selling here, nothing is being built here. Our county has one of the highest unemployment rates in the state. Building permits that just a few years ago were reaching about 5k a year, were down last year to 376 permits pulled. Foreclosures are rampant. 3 different neighbors have had houses on the market for over a year, one is going on 2 years. Priced lower than the houses were doing the boom period a few years ago. Still nothing is selling. Florida is one of the worst states for trying to sell a home right now.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Situation D: I don't think thats too fair for Blondie. If she's content to just lie around, have an occasional walk, and doesn't want to work, that I think that should be fine. I would see that as not a good reason to rehome her. Sounds like she is happy in her situation, and not having any ill effects from not working or having someone home alot. If some family you were close to loved her, she loved them, and they were going to be home and and keep her as a family pet, that'd be fine, but actively looking for another home for her because she won't work, doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDHouses will sell, even in this economy, if they are priced right.
> ...


Yeah, you're right. I don't know the real estate market in FL, but I do know that many people think that because they paid $$$ for the house 3 years ago, they should be able to at least get $$$ for it now. Well guess what, it's not worth $$$ anymore, it's only worth $$ and if you price it at $$, it will sell. But I think we're getting off-topic LOL!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

I know it's different, but this sounds to me like a situation we had a while back with our horse; she was a great pet, but not cut out to do any show jumping, as it turned out (and that was the purpose we bought her for). I loved that mare. But the trainer asked this: what do you like MORE? Jumping, or this horse? 
In the end, we needed to sell her anyway for financial reasons, and she did end up a happy, jobless, pretty horse-ornament on someone's farm. But I can totally see how some people buy a dog for a very specific purpose and when the dog doesn't fit the bill, it's a though question. I sure hope I'll never face this situation, or if so, then I will be able to still keep the dog as a pet. The dogs sure have no idea what they are there for, a job, being a pet, temporary rescue: they bond right away and most of the time, if we asked them, I think they would want to stay, even if they aren't 100% happy.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What I find interesting in my hypothetical situations is that some people in situations AB and C saw it as a win - win. the dogs were happy ad all the people involved where happy.

I also find it intersting that some people have their standards that they feel others should live up to. 

Committment is one thing, but honestly if one of my dogs wanted and expressed that want in the actions described in Situation A & C to live some place else where they were happier why would I want to keep them and make them unhappy. Geeze these dogs only live 10 - 14 years why can't their time be happy also. 

Disclaimer - I haven't rehomed a dog in over 25 years.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDHouses will sell, even in this economy, if they are priced right.
> ...


Or Rhode Island! Woman across the street from us put up for sale in March '07, we bought a house across the street in June '07 that was put up FS in same month. She just sold LAST MONTH! She went from $235k, finally sold for $175k. Even before the huge inflation of prices, it was worth $200k. She had to take a big loss or she would have had to foreclose. House was worth at least $220k. Stories like this going on everywhere. Houses are on the market forever, no matter what they are priced here.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> Committment is one thing, but honestly if one of my dogs wanted and expressed that want in the actions described in Situation A & C to live some place else where they were happier why would I want to keep them and make them unhappy. Geeze these dogs only live 10 - 14 years why can't their time be happy also.


My feelings exactly!!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> Committment is one thing, but honestly if one of my dogs wanted and expressed that want in the actions described in Situation A & C to live some place else where they were happier why would I want to keep them and make them unhappy. Geeze these dogs only live 10 - 14 years why can't their time be happy also.
> 
> Disclaimer - I haven't rehomed a dog in over 25 years.


I think that it's not black and white - keep them and make them unhappy or give them to someone who makes them happy. I think I have the ability to change what I'm currently doing to make my dog happy. If the dog was happy with me initially, something changed and it wasn't the dog's personality - it was something the dog's human did (not being home, taking on another dog, etc). In the situations described I think there were a lot of decisions leading up to the extreme circumstances described that led to the dog's unhappiness.

Disclaimer - I'm not judging anyone, just stating what I would do in these situations.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

*Something is only WORTH what someone else is willing to PAY FOR IT!!*

House prices in distressed areas are often "worth" what they were in 2000. People were fooling themselves if they thought RE values were going up forever. It was a bubble.. it popped. such is life

Back to dogs... 








It is easy to say in a hypothetical situation what we would or would not do. Let it happen for real... and it might not be so easy.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110She just sold LAST MONTH! She went from $235k, finally sold for $175k. Even before the huge inflation of prices, it was worth $200k. She had to take a big loss or she would have had to foreclose. House was worth at least $220k.


Houses are only worth what someone is willing to pay. If she could only sell it for $175k, it was only worth $175k










ETA: LOL Branca's mom, I just posted the same thing! you were quicker!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Where did the, "5 dogs" re-homed come from?? 

I can tell you as a breeder I envy all the pet home people who just have that 1 house pet/dog.. It has been sooo, long since I was only with one dog, I just remember it as a bit more of a special bond. 
With that being said, as a breeder I purchase breeding females and place them with others so they can have a more normal life than in one of my kennels!!

Is that not better for the dog?


It's funny to me that everyone want to go after Carolina for placing her rescue dog, but I feel it was and still is in the dogs best interest not hers.. 

Someone stated the dogs don't care that the situation they are living in is not the most ideal.. Neither do dogs left out on a chain or sitting in a small box waiting for you to get home, but that does not make it right or best for the dog!!!

How many of you have dogs siting in crates right now at home? How many? How many hours per day do they get out of their little boxes? 

40 inches Long X 27 inches Wide X 30 inches High
That's the size of a 500 crate.. 

How many hours per day do they sit in this box? Lets say you actually have a job, and that you crate them for sleeping arrangements as well.. So is that 18-20hrs a day in a box? 

20hrs a day

140hrs a week

564hrs a month

6,768hrs a year

X how many years does your dog live??? 

Yea baby, "Now thats livin"!!! 

And people want to say that the dog doesn't know any better so he/she is ok with that?? Shame on whoever thinks that way...
Trust me, I have had too many dogs and had dogs crated, day after day.. I would run them and give them yard time but really how many hours a day does that equal? 4yrs??? I hated it but, as a breeder/trainer dogs come and go.. 

Maybe one day I will get down to that one special dog again... But for now I do the best for the dogs, if that means placing one in a home sure I'll do it.. Just not Valcko!!!


Oh or Jenna... ok maybe not Zeno either...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

psssttt..... you could send Zeno to Florida for vacation







or valcko


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: HundguyIt's funny to me that everyone want to go after Carolina for placing her rescue dog, but I feel it was and still is in the dogs best interest not hers..
> 
> Someone stated the dogs don't care that the situation they are living in is not the most ideal.. Neither do dogs left out on a chain or sitting in a small box waiting for you to get home, but that does not make it right or best for the dog!!!
> 
> ...


I didn't see anyone on this thread "go after Carolina", a few people asked her questions about how she made her decision, but no one attacked her. Everyone else just said what they would do, which is what Carolina asked of us "would you do it?"

As a breeder, do you not place dogs with people who work all day? Mayzie is crated (in her 3ftx9ft pen) while we are at work (8hrs) so she doesn't eat the sofa. She sleeps in bed with us and we always make sure she gets exercise in the morning and the evening. Do you think we should rehome her to a stay at home mom or retired person?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:As a breeder, do you not place dogs with people who work all day?


Good point there! 

And aren't dogs safer in their crates or confined.. Especially young dogs that are destructive or in there teenage stages? Until the dogs are trust worthy it ain't worth risking my house or my dogs life..


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:Yikes, poor Val if she every wants to get a pup from any breeder on the board because some will remember this post and not remember that these are hypothetical.


Crud. I took it as a hypothetical number and used it hypothetically because I thought it would be safe...








Ever have one of those moments when you are trying so hard to avoid one pile of doggy doo that you land in a bigger one?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

How about this one...

Situation E

You and your spouse are both very athletic. Your lives center around sports. You decide to have a baby thinking that he or she will probably be athletic like his/her parents and the family can have fun doing athletic things together. You have a son. Two years later you have a daughter. Unfortunately, as your son grows up, you find that he hates athletic activities, and is much happier hanging out on the couch with his nose in a book. Your daughter loves althetic activities and is a perfect fit for your faimly. Your sister is a librarian and she and your son love spending time together. She is unable to have children and wants them so bad. You are contemplating rehoming your child with your sister because she is a better fit for his personality and he will be much happier with her instead of dragged along on all of your hikes, bike rides, etc.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm sorry, but dogs are NOT children. This is one of the biggest reasons dogs end up in shelters is due to people treating them like they are. My SIL did the same thing. Babied her boxer, refused to listen to training advise, got pregnant, OMG the dog won't behave and won't listen. Going to have to get rid of her, blah blah blah. Told her the last time here's what you need to do, either do it and work with the dog or don't speak to me again. She started working with the dog and listening to what people were telling her and the dog is still in it's home and getting along well with the baby. But she treated as a child until the real one came along.

Same with people that have little dogs, oh he's so cute, no need to teach it manners, it's my baby. Well your baby just took a chunk out of my ankle.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:Where did the, "5 dogs" re-homed come from??


Hypothetical number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDHow about this one...
> 
> Situation E
> 
> You and your spouse are both very athletic. Your lives center around sports. You decide to have a baby thinking that he or she will probably be athletic like his/her parents and the family can have fun doing athletic things together. You have a son. Two years later you have a daughter. Unfortunately, as your son grows up, you find that he hates athletic activities, and is much happier hanging out on the couch with his nose in a book. Your daughter loves althetic activities and is a perfect fit for your faimly. Your sister is a librarian and she and your son love spending time together. She is unable to have children and wants them so bad. You are contemplating rehoming your child with your sister because she is a better fit for his personality and he will be much happier with her instead of dragged along on all of your hikes, bike rides, etc.


Definitely!!!



















Good One!!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

MayzieGSD, 
If noone was going after Carolina than why would the admin say such things and threaten to shut this topic down??



You could stick the son in the basement in a dog Crate 20hrs a day... I'm sure child services will understand...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I really don't see this as anyone attacking Carolina - although some perceived it as such and got on the muscle so to speak. 

We have animals because we love them. Sometimes we love them enough to put them in a better situation. Sometimes we love them so much we can't, even when logically, we should. 

Pack dynamics often will dictate what dogs a person can keep and stay sane and relatively happy. Rehoming is a personal thing, and when that decision is made by ANYONE, especially those who are active here on this board in particular, I know it is not an easy one. I am sure there is much anguish attached to it for the owner. 

The same with having to euthanize a temperamentally unsound dog. In today's world, sometimes that IS the best choice for an unhappy, unsafe dog. There are too few good homes out there who can take this on responsibly and make it work. Let's face it, there are tons of dogs who could be good companions who are put down and in face of BSL, anyone who cares about this breed has to make hard choices because of the so called breeders who are only out to make a buck and don't care what they produce and to whom it is sold. This may be an unpopular philosphy, but it is the cold hard truth. 

Yes, dogs are crated alot in our society. Frankly, they are often safer in crates than out in a run while the owners are at work. I have seen dogs who are crated at night, crated during teh work day, go to their crates and crash 2 or 3 hours before "bedtime". 

The question was asked, answered and discussed. No one "attacked" Carolina! Some posters said they would keep the longest term dogs - some would make anything work - some did not consider either scenerio. Looking at the dynamics of teh backgrounds of people helps understand their perspective. As someone interested in sport, and breeding, I can understand why choices are made. I have dogs I would NEVER give up. But I have rehomed other dogs who are terrifically happy in their new situations, much more than if they had stayed.

Lee


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: HundguyMayzieGSD,
> If noone was going after Carolina than why would the admin say such things and threaten to shut this topic down??


Honestly, I'm not sure. That confused me. Did you see anyone attacking Carolina on this thread because I looked back over it and I don't see it. Unless something was deleted











> Originally Posted By: Hundguy
> You could stick the son in the basement in a dog Crate 20hrs a day... I'm sure child services will understand...


Who is advocating crating a dog for 20 hours a day?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, we are STRAYING again. Darn if I am not going to have to get e-collars out for all of your strayers..........

OK Betty, Hypothetical number.

MayzieGSD, my nephew was a kid who would have been better out in the country than in the city. His parents had no interest in the things he was intersted in motor head type kid. So on weekends he would come with DH and I when we went worked Tractor pulls, he got to see the Monster trucks the tractors, we took him to car races. The few stipulations I put on him was that he had to maintain or better his grades in school. So while you can't rehome kids, plenty of parents find people who have the same interst as their kids.

Val


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

This thread brought up some good points and got me thinking about some stuff. I'm going to bow out of it because it's like walking on a land mine with all the accusations of bashing and what not.

For the life of me I don't see where Carolina was attacked, but I think she is regreting starting the thread and by the warning posts, board managment certainly feels that she is being treated unfairly.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I guess maybe I have a different way of looking at things. Yes I understand my committment, BUT if one of my dogs would really be in a better situation for them than my house, I feel that I would not be living up to my committment to give them the best home. Would I have mixed emotions, yes. But if I had taken my time and checked and double checked things and I could see my dog was happier away from me then I would rehome. My heart always wants what is BEST for my dogs.

I guess what helps me is I have rehomed dogs. When a dog of yours falls in love with a child that needs him and the dog needs this child, who was I to stand in their way and say no. The dog needed more attention than I was ever able to give him. When it was time for him to go with his new owner I put on the leash and was going to walk him to the car. This dog never pulled a day in his life, he lunged and pulled the leash out of my hand and scurried into the back seat with his child. He never looked back as the vehicle left the driveway.

I don't have to live up to anyone's expectations of me as an owner or a person. I have to answer to myself and it you believe in a maker then I would include that.

Val


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think people are missing the point of MayzieGSD's scenario. Yes, we know we shouldn't treat dogs like children. The point is that you enter into certain kinds of relationships with a commitment. Sometimes things don't turn out the way you thought they would and you have to make adjustments. But the general point that comes up in many of these scenarios and is the underpinning of her's is that it's not a choice between doing things the way you thought you would and going somewhere else. The third option is that you CHANGE your approach. Your dog doesn't like Schutzhund? Find another activity. Your child isn't athletic? Find things you can do together that you both enjoy. If you're serious about a commitment then you will be flexible. 

If someone choses not to change their approach and rehome the dog instead, that's their prerogative. Plenty of people do it. They want the dog to "fit" with their lifestyle. Sometimes a dog is a bad fit from the beginning, other times the dog fit fine until the owner changed something and now it no longer fits. Okay. People are going to do what they're going to do and it doesn't make them horrible people, but these situations are NOT the same as a sudden and unexpected illness or some other reason to rehome a dog that does not hinge on personal choices. Nor would I say that they are acting with only the dog's interests in mind.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never rehomed a dog. However, sometimes I think that the only reason Jester hasn't been rehomed is because I'm too darn selfish to put him in a better home.

Love the dog, but this house isn't the right fit for him and he's really not the right fit for us. He loves me, but is terrified of my husband (and most men in his age group). I can tell that he is unhappy and is under a lot of stress. He will lick his paws until they have sores. The vet put him on medication for separation anxiety. Didn't work. Made him a zombie and he stopped eating. He lost so much weight I freaked out and took him off of them. (He has never been overweight). 

He isn't a very active dog. Many of the activities we do don't include him. Not because we wouldn't be willing to take him, but because he hates it. The second he is outside, he wants to be inside. 

The perfect home for Jester would be with a retired person or couple. Someone who was a homebody and didn't have other dogs or had a mellow dog. Nothing would please Jester more than to be curled up by someone's feet with a bully stick all day.

I know that this is not the right home for him. But like I said, I'm selfish. I've thought about contacting a Papillon rescue group to see if they had any one in mind for him. But everytime I get even close to contacting them, I cry and I don't.

I am selfish.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThis subject terrifies me! I pray that I never have to consider it. I do everything I can to ensure that the pack is in line.
> 
> When it came to forming the group there were a few things I had to do. One was that each dog would submit to Kramer. Not a negotiable item! Plus he had to like them-beyond just tolerating. Not love them, because he wouldn't act like that anyway, but accept them. First in, last out.
> 
> ...



Please do not get this thread locked it is helping me A LOT with my Jack Russell situation. 

I cannot get this post out of my head. The cat training. 

I have a lot left to try with my JRT. BUT can I EVER cat train him???

I do not know where to start. I did it with my GSD, but that is different. Shadow did not want to kill her. He was just excited and not sure. 

This makes me think I may have to rehome. 

Still not sure.









I am making progress, but for now my cat is in a room. How long do you give it. I think at least 7 months or more. Get him over the other hurdles and trained. 

Trying for now is better than rehoming the JRT. 

Shelby (the cat) is not stressed. At night I put the dogs to bed and let her out. 

I feel SO guilty.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

As far as the hypothetical situations.. If a dog is really happier with someone other than their owners.. I would think maybe the owner was neglecting the dog. Not abuse, but maybe just not giving them the exercise/attention/love that they need.

I just cant see that happening. A dog is happier with someone they see on occasion than they are with the owner?
The dog is described as being "unhappy" with the original owner?Dogs aren't that hard to please! Something isn't right?

If the dog was properly cared for I think this would probably not be the case.
Maybe once in a blue moon this could happen, but for it to happen multiple times would just be really ironic. 

And just because a dog bonds with someone else, doesnt mean they would be happier with them. Bixler LOVES my mom, he loves going to my moms, she has several acres, a pool, dog buddy, he gets so excited when we go there. But he is ready to leave when I am, infact, I did have to leave him there once, she watched him for a few hours one day.. and even though when I was there with him he was having a grand old time swimming and playing with my moms dog, as soon as I left my mom said he just sat and looked out the window, and didnt want to play anymore. 

Thats just my opinion.. to each their own!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, I could see my Cheyenne being happier some place else. There was actually a couple that wanted to purchase her from me. She would be the center of their universe. No other dogs, she could either go to work with the man and ride in the truck all day, Chey loves to ride or stay at home with the lady who runs a "Bed and Breakfast" and be spoiled by her and all the new guests. Cheyenne is Ubber social and loves meeting new people. She likes other dogs as long as they aren't permanent residents.

But she stays home with just boring me. So no I am not abusing my dog. She would be happier being the only dog and would be happy to go ride in a vehicle every day or meet new people every day. I think dogs can be happier in a different home with out the original owners abusing the dog.

Val


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Let's see - I work 8 hours a day + commute time. The dogs get let out of their "cage" (about 1200 square feet) in the morning, at lunch, and in the evening for short periods of time. (that's one question that came up here.)

All my dogs would have been happiest on a friend's farm with me coming to visit. I don't think my friend wanted Hairy the Dogs on a permanent basis. And now my friend has had to sell the farm and move to retirement home. She can have her doberman & her cat but that was hard to find. Two aging GSDs, one still quite barky, wouldn't work. She wouldn't have the money to take care of them either. 

Every dog I had would have liked to have "worked" more than I worked them. With the current two, it's pay-back time now. I want to walk more, they are too gimpy to go for long walks. I wouldn't dream of asking them to find another home so I could bring in a puppy. (Turn about's fair play ,eh?)

I just don't connect with dogs on the level of "I got you to do this, you aren't doing it so you go live elsewhere" -- I connect with my dogs in "I'm nuts about you (and I always am), Let's do this whaddya think?" Of course I'm the person that was in competitive obedience truly for the fun of it. Our errors were a riot, our career was funnier'n snot, our scores were pathetic. I'd love to do it again. I drive the sports people who are intent on high scores crazy. 

A dog I inherited that didn't fit in, I would find a new home. A new dog I purchased that didn't fit in, I would find a new home. Grumpy old Barker Sisters? They're here for the duration as have been all the dogs before them.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Val, If you actually read what I said you would know that I specifically said "not abuse" So not sure why you thought I said that. 

Anyways, who knows, maybe Im the odd one with dogs who I could not imagine wanting to go live with someone else.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Addenda to the above post which I took too long typing to edit:

When I moved here, I was pretty close to broke from the move. I was paying rent & paying a mortgage & utilities for a house on the market. I ate a lot of Ramen noodles. I planned on renting for another year or six months because they had the dog deposit - they said they wanted to put the house on the market did I want to buy it. (No, not at that price.) So I bought a house. My house in Wyoming still hadn't sold. I paid for 1/2 the fence I needed and rigged up the rest of it. The dogs had the yard but we didn't have time for a lot of other things. They still had the horse which they loved. I didn't rehome the barker sisters - I pulled an old boy out of the pound so he wouldn't be killed.

Years before I moved from school to work to school in another state -- then to another town which didn't work out then again to another town for work and while there I moved because the rental houses would go on the market. I took my dogs every time. I lived in rotten housing sometimes to keep my dogs. I didn't rehome my dogs.

I've been out of work and nearly broke and borrowing money. Giving up my dogs wasn't an option. Not getting vet care wasn't an option. Driving beater cars was. Not having a phone was. Never paying for cable TV has been. 

I've never been in the hypothetical situations. I've never got a dog with the thought that if it didn't do the work I wanted to do I would rehome it. That's not my relationship with dogs. 

Now for all of us our lives are finite. I do wonder how much activity I will be able to do with how many more dogs. But, no, the grumpy barker sisters will not be rehomed to let me get on with it. At 10 1/2 and 13 1/2 I treasure every minute with them - even when I am cleaning up from a boute of puddin' poop I am glad that they are with me. Does it really matter if you have an illness? Life is finite and living it in the way that feels right is important. Short of days or short of funds or short of time - we're almost always short of something.

Gumpie old barker sisters and I are sticking it out. That's what I've done. If I find myself in one of the hypotheticals and this thread is still active, I'll let you know what I do.

Barker the elder is stretched out on the bed. She looks gorgeous against the dark red coverlet. Barker the younger is hanging out in the den or the livingroom. I have a big sh**eating grin across my face. I dumped close to 10k in vet bills this year. The houses and the truck and my education are the only other things that cost me that much.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

K - I don't think you're the only one... Or what the heck, maybe mine do want to go somewhere else. Maybe they know someone who will take them to the barn more often, find more vets to pay, buy them a bigger vehicle, let them eat cat crap....

If I had realized how horse dependent they are, I would have bought a place where I could keep the horse too but then I couldn't get home at noon which I need to do now....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

KHudak, sorry maybe I just misread.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

With my current dogs, my answer is no. Grace has health problems that require constant management and I know her better than anyone. Kira is a spitfire...maybe a working home would be alright...but she is incredibly bonded to her pack. She hates cats and we kept her separated from the family cats for 2 years before I moved out.

Realistically, I changed my life for both of my dogs. Neither are easy, but they are both worth it.

That said, I have rehomed animals...one was a chocolate lab who showed aggression to my sister who was a toddler at the time. Another was a greyhound rescue that did not fit in our family at all...she went back to the rescue. 

Depends on the circumstances...don't think you can honestly give a straight yes or a straight no answer on this question...


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I havbe never rehomed an animal but to say that I would NEVER seems very selfish to me. 

I can see how people are sensitive to this topic because I think we are a throw away society and people easily justify their desicions for not honoring the commitment made when getting the dog.

It burns me when people do not realize before hand the time,money ect commitment a dog is going to be and then mnths latter find it a "better" home because it is no longer working out.

That said I hope I would have the strength to rehome an animal if it was FOR SURE a better situation.

Years ago I was almost homeless. I had a elderly boxer that spent night and day alone while I worked 3 jobs to survive. There were seriously days where neither of us ate and we both ate dog food on numerous occations.

That was the hardest 8 mnths but it passed and life got better. My boxer was devoted to me. Animal aggressive and indifferent to people. I never actively looked for a new home for her but if one had shown itself I hope I would have had the courage to let her go.

It would have been only for a better life nothing else. Isn't that my true commitment? Tanya was supposed to be 60+ pounds but droped to 37 pounds. I was a size zero by the time life started turning around. I never would have abandoned her but I would never CHOOSE that for anyone I loved either.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Angela,

of course there are situations in which it is best to find a different home for dog. However, I believe the original post said the dog was doing fine, but the OP said a better home was found for the dog.

There are also indications that this is not the first time a dog was placed, with the comment that it had found a better home.

If more then a few dogs have been re-homed, I would be concerned.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG...I was rehomed!!!!!!!!!!!! All these years and the whole adoption concept just became so much clearer to me.

Ok seriously, I am adopted...and in a sense my biological mother did just that, she gave me a better life with another family that she was unable to provide. It was the most unselfish, loving thing that she could have done. And I am very thankful that she did.

Back to the REAL topic at hand...rehoming our "babies" aka dogs......would I do it? It would depend a whole heck of a lot on the situation. 

The quote of the day should be: it is hard to tell me what I should do, if you have not walked a few miles in my shoes. Every situation is different, experiences can be similar but they are never perfectly identical...I do not believe there is a black and white response to this kind of question.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I didn't see where anyone attacked Carolina either.. 

What I did find very interesting in this thread is that the moderators (some) can abuse there powers and say what ever they wanted, make snarky comments and try to bring things up that had no correlation to what the original op asked.. yet there were no warnings.. Kinda sad really as everyone should be treated fairly!

Looks to be one of those "do as I say, not as I do" situations here!

And that's all I have to say about that!!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

^ Ditto.

I don't think Carolina should have posted something and assumed she wasn't going to get inquiries about it... but what do I know???


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You all really crack me up. I came here asking what you would do, not to be questioned or judged about how many dogs I have rehomed because it is no ones business!! No one here knows me or the situations I was in. No one here knows my dogs' issues, temperaments, etc. NO ONE HERE WAS IN MY SHOES. Like I said, I pray no one here has to find themselves having to make such a hard decision to rehome their pet. Never say Never because I used to say NEVER just like most of you. Do I regret posting? No, not really because I truly don't give a darn about what any of you think of me as a pet owner. I know I did the RIGHT thing for my girls. Do I miss them? You bet I do, and I would have never let them go unless I knew they would have better lives with the people they went with. I loved them and always will, each one of them went to have the lives they deserved to have and that I was not able to provide for them for one thing or another. Yes, I could have been selfish and kept them but I knew it was not fair to them and they were clearly misserable here. Seeing Tallan last week proved that to me, she is MUCH happier where she is now and I can still see her when ever I want. This will be my last post here.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Perhaps a useful way to look at this thread would be like so many of the threads on this board where a poster asks one question but gets a slightly different answer. 

Suppose someone posted a thread that started off "My 7 year old German Shepherd used to be an inside dog but at my new place she lives outside and she's miserable, and she keeps jumping over the fence and I'm afraid she's going to get hit by a car. My mom says she'll take her and I think that's going to be best for her because at my mom's she'll be allowed in the house. What would you do in a similar situation?" 

People might agree that in that exact situation, where the dog's life was in jeopardy they would give the dog to the mom. However, if someone posted something like that on this board, you can bet money that an awful lot of people would say "why can't your dog come in YOUR house?" "Why don't you move somewhere where you can have her in the house again?" I think that's pretty common on this board. Look at that guy with the 4 week old puppy recently. He got a lot of input that he didn't ask for based on how he was handling his situation, where people disagreed with what he was doing.







People were presented with a "what would you do" scenario but they were trying to look at that larger picture of how things got to the point that the dog needed to be rehomed.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I just think it's general internet message forum rules, that if you make something public knowledge, expect to get varying questions and opinions in regards to it, that's all.

I'm NOT trying to start something, that is 100% the truth, but from my very objective point of view, I just find it a bit strange that the "competition" dogs are the ones that stayed, and the rescues and older dogs that have been around longer are the ones that got rehomed, that's all. 

I'll be on my way and done with this thread now.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KHudakAs far as the hypothetical situations.. If a dog is really happier with someone other than their owners.. I would think maybe the owner was neglecting the dog. Not abuse, but maybe just not giving them the exercise/attention/love that they need.
> 
> I just cant see that happening. A dog is happier with someone they see on occasion than they are with the owner?
> The dog is described as being "unhappy" with the original owner?Dogs aren't that hard to please! Something isn't right?
> ...


But this is almost EXACTLY what happened with Kayla. She had been a kennel dog most of her life. Came home with me and was happy, loved me and was VERY much loved and cared for by me, was not neglected. But she took VERY strongly to her new owner. I was not even looking to place her but she was VERY convincing that she WANTED to be an only dog and I let her. I still miss her to this day BUT I know she was happier. After everything she had been through she deserved to be at her happiest- which turned out to be an only dog with an only human. She solidified the decision when she walked into her new home for the very first time, checked out the house and walked right over to her new bed in the sun. She let out this HUGE, long, contented sigh as she drifted to sleep. Kayla up until that time had only taken to one other person as quickly and that was me.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To camera happy --- I appreciate that you were open about your situation and I realize that it was for the point of discussion that you posted them. I think the point is that it is an individual decission based on how we view our dogs. Indeed, I see it as having a certain order and for dogs that are unhappy in that order, best to be somewhere better for them. 
But come on - You know that once you post information like this on the board it does become everyone's business. If you don't want to be questioned about the worms, don't open the can. If you don't want to answer the questions, you can always ignore them. Claiming the information is "no ones business" seems snarky. 

To several in this thread: I find people saying "this is all I'm saying here" the equivalent rudely storming off. Stir the pot and storm off. Quit that behavior please. Thank you.

Overall I've found the thread very revealing about how people think about the dogs that share their lives. We're probably all a little different and the nuances are interesting and talking about it leads me to new insights about how I regard my dogs.

I think it has proven a thought provoking topic and hope that board members continue to explore it.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

OP tried ignoring it, but for 3 pages, it was just a rebump of how many of you done. Nun ya. The question asked was not " jump on me and ask me how many I've rehomed, how many are better than me", but asked for opinions on what you would do. Personally I'm disappointed in some of our members (and that is my opinion which I think I still get one). Others have taken the high road and honestly answered the question actually asked, and for that, I, personally thank you.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the key word here is "HOME". 

Whether the dogs are to remain in our home or we REHOME. 

The point is we all insure they have a HOME. 

That is the point. That all dogs have a home, *with owners that understand them and their needs. *

If there is debate on that then you probably do not agree with fostering either.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986I think the key word here is "HOME".
> 
> Whether the dogs are to remain in our home or we REHOME.
> 
> ...


Daisy,

Very well put. And supports the aspect of what is the best for the dog.


----------



## janclark (Dec 27, 2008)

I have rehomed one husband and one lab.
I have homed three corgis and one magnificent GSD.
I have learned never to say never.
What we wish life to be and what life turns out to be almost define a parallel universe.
I give thanks to those who both home and rehome.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986I think the key word here is "HOME".
> 
> Whether the dogs are to remain in our home or we REHOME.
> 
> ...


Stated perfectly!

If you are one that says "Never....................never say never. I use to say NEVER but a situation arose that made me eat the statement "NEVER" and I now say "I _hope_ I NEVER have to......"


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WOP tried ignoring it, but for 3 pages, it was just a rebump of how many of you done. Nun ya. The question asked was not " jump on me and ask me how many I've rehomed, how many are better than me", but asked for opinions on what you would do. Personally I'm disappointed in some of our members (and that is my opinion which I think I still get one). Others have taken the high road and honestly answered the question actually asked, and for that, I, personally thank you.


 - if you raise an issue and list your personal experiences people may well raise questions about that experience that take your topic in a direction different than what you intended. By revealing the information you make it available for discussion. It only turns into "they are saying they are better than me" if the op interprets it that way. Questioning the particulars of a post seems fair game. Although the explicit question was "What would you do?" an implicit question was "Do you think I did the right thing?" It is posted as weekly discussion topic. It will be difficult to convince me that the OP did not realize this was going to be a controversial post.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I wish I could say never but well, like its been said, never say never, you never ever know what life is gonna throw your way.

We were looking to buy a house, have a baby and at some point start fostering....what happened?

DH lost his job, we lost the place we were renting, technically became homeless with 2 kids 3 dogs and 2 cats and decided to stop trying to a baby that we wanted.

We ended up moving in with his mother, the dogs had to stay on the covered back porch and be on tie outs outside and the cats had to go to my dad cause they couldnt be with her cats inside, and beat it all, despite BC I got pregnant.

We lived like this for almost a year because I didnt want to rehome the pets...but it got to the point that we had to do what is right not just by the dogs, but by my kids as well. I was close to having our son and I was NOT about to stay with my MIL.

So, we rehomed Mace, our WGSD (I still give very very many thanks and prayers to the people on this board that helped me) Bailey is living with my dad and so was our cat Tig (sadly he passed recently) and Suki our other cat was taken by a neighbor of my dad, (still there)

Buddy is our little mix and luckily we are in an apt. that we can keep him.....although it did get to the point that we almost had to rehome him as I did NOT want to move out of the county and move my kids out of school AGAIN..as my daughter had already been in 4 different schools in 5 years.....this was the first time she had some stability and I wanted to keep it that way.

As much as I love Buddy, my kids come first, animals second and I myself dont like comparing situations with kids to dogs. Its easy for my daughter to go out with her aunt to a play that I may not like, but you cant really do that with a dog.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

VERY well said, middleofnowhere!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgI can pretty much say NEVER!!!! unless I was homeless!


there is a guy in the next town over from me who is homeless and has a dog. ever since i was little i can remember him haveing a dog. it was a beautiful husky/wolf hybrid that was absolutely gorgous. when the dog died people in the town raised money for him to get another dog. i would say that even him being homeless, from what i've seen, the dog is in better shape than a lot of people's dogs that are running or tied up in a back yard.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9It is ok Angela, I do agree with some of them that I'm a HORRIBLE dog owner for wanting the best for my dogs... the lives they deserved with loving families and which I couldn't provide for them for one thing or another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow so not ture. I have been reading this thread on and off and got to this comment and had to respond. I guess I am a horrible dog owner also. I have re-homed a pup with in the past year. As it has been said unless someone is in your shoes they dont know. They can say what they think they would do or how they might respond, but thinking about the situation and being in the situation are two different things.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:i would say that even him being homeless, from what i've seen, the dog is in better shape than a lot of people's dogs that are running or tied up in a back yard.


Kind of a refreshing break!

We have a man near my work that is homeless and has a dog.. And this dog is in excellent condition too and very happy.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's the beauty of it.. No one was calling her a horrible dog owner for doing what she felt best..

That's what she choose to call herself!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe, maybe not. It is all a matter of opinion and interpretation.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

This was uncalled for.

To me, that was a facitious comment made by that poster.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I have read this thread twice and I do not see where Caroline was attacked.

Definately some behind the scenes issues between a moderator and poster that probably could have been left out.

The way I see it, even if Caroline has rehomed heaps and heaps of dogs what is wrong even with that? They all were found good homes. At the very least she has her own mini rescue going and at best she definately puts the needs of each and every dog ahead of her.

I think a lot of people are under the misguided notion that keeping a dog NO MATTER WHAT! makes them a good pet owner. A dog's life is too short not to allow him/her to live in the best enviornment possible.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Read it again, Carolina was attacked over what happened to her rescue baby Blossom. I'm curious too but having been around here as long as I have and being blessed with a fantastic memory, I'm thinking Blossom was the same age as 2 of my dogs who have since passed and maybe the topic is too sensitive for her to say.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Was she attacked or questioned?

Sometimes when it is a sensitive subject it is easy to blur the lines.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Reads like an attack to me, start at the top of page 10

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=930116&page=0&fpart=10

skip down to this one



> Originally Posted By: KHudakDo you still have Blossom?


Course around here, sometimes one person starts a question then 2 others jump on that soapbox, next thing you know, everyone is bickering


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

The way i see it is that theres nothing wrong with rehoming a dog, not everyone knows that persons situation on why the dog is being rehomed, maybe their house is going into foreclosure or they lost their job and dont have the funds to feed or care for the dog.
I'm a perfect example, last year i lost my job and being a single parent i do struggle from time to time, i came close to giving up my dogs due to lack of money,it all came up to feeding my son and putting a roof over our head or having to place my dogs in a good home, the dogs were getting fed once a day instead of twice, had to buy supermarket dog food so i would be able to afford human food.
Luckly after 4 months of being jobless i got my old job back and now things have gotten back to normal.
My dogs are back on their regular feeding and are healthy.
So pretty much what i'm trying to say here sometimes theres a very good logical reason why someone needs to rehome a dog, it doesnt make them a bad person, i think rehoming is a better choice than dumping the dogs at the local shelter and dont know whats going to happen to them.

My 2 cents,
Steve


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well from an Admin. Point when say the OP is asked a question by another member and doesn't answer the question and it keeps getting asked by different members that becomes harassing. When a member doesn't answer a question the first or second time it is asked, you can pretty much assume they aren't going to answer and if you keep posting the question you might as well be standing next to them poking them with a stick. Which is harrassment, Which is not allowed on the board. 

So while some of you feel there wasn't an attack or harrassment, if it was happening to you, I would venture to say that you would feel different.

The really wonderful thing about being a Moderators is that at NO time will 100% of the members agree with your decisions.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I can see it being a sensitve or uncomforable subject but not an attack when someone starts a thread saying this is what I did, what would you do, or have you ever?

It is a sensitive subject on a board such as this and one that is guaranteed to elict strong emotions. 

I can't help but to think that if it was a new poster without a background on the board responses would of been much much harsher.

Now THAT may be the subject for a new thread!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Betty not from ME. I believe that if a home where the dog will be happier and thrive then that is where the dog should be. I get bashed when I suggest to puppy owners that they should return the pup to the breeder, if the breeder isn't there for them then to find a home that is more suitable for that pup.

NOT all dogs will thrive in all household settings.

Val


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerBetty not from ME. I believe that if a home where the dog will be happier and thrive then that is where the dog should be. I get bashed when I suggest to puppy owners that they should return the pup to the breeder, if the breeder isn't there for them then to find a home that is more suitable for that pup.
> 
> NOT all dogs will thrive in all household settings.
> 
> Val


Couldn't agree more! I think you may be a better person then I am (which isn't a surprise







) because if a new poster came on here with multiple recent rehomings I would certainly be muttering under my breath.

You gave me some food for thought Val.


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm sorry but i need to add something to this.
The other night i spent about 2 hours looking in Carolinas website on all the dogs that she has fostered and found good homes for them, i read each one of the dogs stories and noticed how much love this woman has for dogs and all the work she has put in placing all those dogs.
I cannot believe how long this thread has gone so far, i personally think its a bunch of hogwash, for a person to do so much for numerous amount of dogs and then gets thrown under the bus.
Heres Carolinas website for some that havent had the chance to check it out, i think its quite impressive.

http://www.gsdbestk9.com/


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Hairy, thank for for taking the time to do what wasn't done by many of the posters on this thread. I've been on this BB and the now defunct other BB for a loooooong time. I remember all that Carolina has done for the dogs and found much of what's posted on this thread to be unfair, or as you said, hogwash (never washed a hog, what exactly does it mean? It's just an expression to me)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Betty, thank you for the compliment, but I don't think I am any better than most people, I just look at things differently. 

Dogs have a short life span compared to humans. God loans us these magnificent creatures to take care of, so wouldn't I want what is best for a dog even if it isn't my home. Wouldn't I want their living situation be suited to their personality, wouldn't I be just as happy or happier if a dog thrived in another home where at my home he was OK to happy. 

If I was 100% certain that Chey would thrive in a different home she would have it. I have had offers but I never felt that it was the 100% right home. If it was because I love her so much I would want her to be happy. 

I have rehomed dogs to the right homes. Yes I cried, but when I got my reports on how well they were doing I know they weren't that happy here with me, I was happy for them.

Sometimes personalities just don't match up. Sometimes it has to do with life style or activity levels. 

I find it rather interesting that people will kick their spouse to the curb when they are not compatible, but will hold on to a dog that makes both the dog and human miserable.

Val


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm just getting back to this thread after missing a couple of days - woah, you people have been busy!! *L*

Personally I think that those who say "I'll never rehome" have just been lucky enough not to ever be in a situation where rehoming becomes a reality. And I am GLAD that some people choose to rehome. Out of all the dogs I've owned as an adult, only two have been purchased. All the others have been acquired one way or another - some as adults that were REHOMED by someone who could see that their dog would have a better life with me. 

My little black chow, Dora, who has now been with me 10 years, was a rehoming at 14 months. The woman had gotten her for a breeding program and then ran into some health issues and had to downsize. She gave Dora to me and I've thoroughly enjoyed the little clown of a dog (even though I had to coax her through agility courses). My Aussie, Lady, was acquired when she was a year old. Her owner worked away from home two weeks out of every month and had been leaving her with a friend, but he realized that it wasn't fair to her and asked if I would take her. Lady went on to become the first Aussie in the state of Alaska to earn a Utility Dog title, and was the #6 Aussie in the U.S. in novice. 

These dogs could have remained in their homes - they were fed and cared for, but they didn't get to do much. Instead, the owners recognized that they just couldn't provide enough for the dogs and they found someone who could give more. 

When it came to the one dog I rehomed - Tori - she went to someone I knew very well and had known for years. Sallie had lost her two old GSDs that year and she had a very sore heart - and Tori filled that heart. It was love, and a bond that Tori just never made with me. She was perfectly happy living with me, but she's even HAPPIER living with Sallie. Who am I to say "nooo, she's staying with me forever just because" when I could see that she was happier out at the homestead?

It's not physically easy for me to keep my dogs. I was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease several years ago and there are times when I can barely move. My finger joints are swollen and sore, my knees hurt, some days I can't walk without a cane. I don't plan to rehome any of the dogs I have now, but if I do choose to it will be for THEIR sakes, to provide them with a home where they get more exercise and attention. 

On an associated note: to ME, it's important that my dogs be comfortable enough to be rehomed easily IF that were to happen. I want them to be comfortable with other people and I have NEVER encouraged them to be a one-person dog. None of us live forever. We could die today. I want my dogs to have the tools necessary to transfer to a new owner with a minimal of stress. So I socialized them and encourage them to see others as being good and fun and safe. It's something that I've always believed is important as a responsible pet owner.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well said!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep I have been off for few days too!

Although I do not always see eye to eye with everyone I try to be fair and put myself in some one else's shoes and not judge as we all have tough time with our dogs every now and then. I may not agree with Carolina on all of this but I do support her choices for the best for her dogs. As HairyGSD says, she has done a lot for many dogs and she did the best for her personal dogs as well. 

Has she been attacked here? I would say yes and that is too bad.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I rehomed one dog years ago, my beloved Chan, who I've spoken about somewhere a while back and long lost in this site. I vowed after the tragic outcome of his life that I would never do it again. I have never recovered from the sorrow.

That was until I rescued Thor and once again bonded to a beloved dog. He was happy until I adopted Seamus from a shelter and brought him into my quiet, peaceful home with me, Thor and Freya (also a rescue). Once again, there is another thread about Seamus somewhere, where I discussed the possibility of rehoming him in a single dog home as he was non-stop aggressive with Thor. He was okay with humans but he hated Thor and eventually bit Freya (my gentle one) too, causing the last fight between he and Thor. That was the night we put him down and the night I became consumed with guilt, feeling certain there must have been something I could have done to change the outcome. As I said then, the vet told me she thought he had been having seizures and that night, he'd gone into a "Red Zone" that he could not come out of, where he even attacked me, and that he could not be trusted with any human or animal again....that I had made the correct decision in putting him down. There are still days when I refute that and cry over my decision.

Which leaves me with Thor and Freya. And you all know about Thor. He's either fear aggressive or overly protective of me (we're still trying to scope his behavior out) as he has a tendancy to bite out at anyone who gets too close to me (outside the house only...inside, if I've let them in, he's 'cool' with that and as sweet as always). Thor is the dog I rescued as a year old pup from being tied to a tree in the north 40 of someone's backyard for 9 months of his puppyhood. He was not housebroken, had no clue of commands and was totally isolated and un-socialized. He bonded with me almost at once. And I love him beyond measure. Even with all his problems I could never rehome him. I'll work with him, continue trying to train him to accept strangers, love him and give him a home where he is happy. 

The rescue/adoption of Freya has been a good thing for both of us. Her gentleness, her sweetness is a balm for both Thor and me. Thor adores her (he was her primary protector during the Seamus/Thor battles). Both my babies will stay with me as long as I, and they, live, even if it means I have to get help caring for them. This is a strong possibility as my Ehlers Danlos is getting worse and walking becomes a greater problem daily. But never again would I bear the chance of happening to Thor or Freya that which happened to Chan.

On a lighter note: A friend of mine once had a Siamese cat she purchased as a birthday present for her husband. The cat spent all her time hiding under beds and in closets ....until I dropped by for coffee or a chat. Then the cat would come from wherever she had been hiding, jump into my lap, curl up and stay until I got up to leave (when I'd have to set her on the floor first as she would take no hint on her own). Months of this went on until one day, I got up to leave and my friend said with a laugh, "Take her. Take the ungrateful cat with you. She only wants to be with you and as soon as you're gone, she'll go back into hiding until your next visit." It seems this cat had only one bond in life....me. I took her home and she lived like a velcro cat for the rest of her life, never leaving my side. When I would change my baby's diaper, Cinnamon (the cat's name) would sit next to her head, picking up strands of hair and grooming them into place again.

I think the issue of rehoming (or even euthanizing) is a very individual decision which can only be made by the person who is in the situation. One can only hope that anyone making such a decision would not use the "moving and can't take him" or "I don't have time for him" or "he's a pain in the neck and too much trouble" as a reason, but would only make such a decision based on valid reasoning in the best interest of the dog (or animal) in question. And no one can judge a person who makes such a heartbreaking decision unless they have walked in that person's shoes.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: because if a new poster came on here with multiple recent rehomings I would certainly be muttering under my breath.


Yeah, I feel that way too. And I'm just thinking of the people who have posted on the non-urgent board looking to re-home their dogs. If someone posted on there saying that they bought a new high drive dog and the new dog was hurting their old dog, so they wanted to keep the new dog and find a home for the old one, I can't help but think that people might have something to say about that.









I don't think getting a new high prey drive dog was in the older small dog's best interest, nor do I think it's fair for older dogs to lose their home of many years in the process. But I would definitely agree that if someone has a personal preference to keep the new dog rather than the older one, then it's the right thing to rehome the older dog if the two cannot live together happily or safely and I'm glad in this case that Carolina found Tallen a good home where she is happy.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

There is not one blanket answer that covers every situation. I do not look down on people who rehome a dog because of the dog's best interest, or out of need. I do have a problem with people who do so because keeping the particular dog is simply inconvenient.

I think retired breeding dogs deserve a nice retirement home where they can have 100% house time and love and affection and live out thier lives spoiled rotten verus being one of many, IF that is all the current situation can offer.

Sometimes people end up with "more than they bargained for" and if they are honest enough with themselves to know the dog may have a better quality of life somewhere else, so be it.

Life happens, people get sick, lose thier homes, lose thier jobs, and if finding a good home needs to be done, I am in no position to judge them.

They main key is that people take the time to research a new potential home, and really take the care and time to make sure it is indeed a better home.

As a breeder, I do get dogs back..for a variety of reasons. I am a huge believer in fate as in each and every time the dog was indeed blessed to find an even better home for that particular animal. I know at least a couple of people who are very glad a dog was rehomed, because they greatly benefited by acquiring a dog they today could not imagine living without.

When I retired my SchH 3 female many moons ago, she was not happy. It was very hard for me, but through networking I found a wonderful home for her where she was the only pet and lavished with so much time, love, and affection. They just phoned me this week, sobbing, she has passed away at a ripe old age. I never doubted I did the right thing, and they were always eternally grateful to have the chance to own such a wonderful dog. 

Our breed is very adaptable. More often than not they handle rehoming amazingly well...."yummy food, a ball, a comfy bed, time for me, I'm yours baby!" It is us humans that suffer more due to our deep attachment. I have imported a few dogs over the years, never did they sulk, or "need time". They saw I met all their needs, and were very kind to them, and they were "home".


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

So to answer Carolina's OP. I completely SAY YES. If you feel that the dog would have a better life. I say do it. I know it will be hard but in the end your dog will have a happier life and in a way that will in time become very fulfilling and a responsible decision. It doesnt make you a bad dog owner. Everyone's life and situations change from day to day, you don't know what is going to happen in your future.. what if your to become too ill to take care of your dog or dogs? are you a bad owner because you are ill and have to rehome? and what if that illness was terminal? just using some examples...

To the attacking and bashing stuff. I personally didn't see it. Even Leesa was just posting her personal opinion which she has every right to express. I do remember this being a free country yes? unless your not in the US.. then.. well I dunno but I think you too have the freedom of speech. I do feel differently than Leesa but she has her right to post her opinion... thats what was asked for in the OP anyways right? 

Sorry to get back to that subject... 

but.. Carolina.. Those are my feelings on the subject. You are not a bad dog owner if you need to rehome you dog.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Thankfully, I haven't had this problem with my dogs, but I did have it with my 2 horses this last year. I had them living at home with me, when I lost my job, couldn't find a new one, and had to sell the place. I had to move back in with the parents, and thankfully the job that I had before I moved away from the parents, hired me back. The horses went to a boarding facility, the best one I could afford which isn't saying much. I NEVER went out to see them because I was working all the time to pay their bills, and they were 45 miles away from where I lived. When I did go to see them, I would take them out, brush them, give them a treat then leave. The place they were at was alright, but clearly they weren't getting fed enough. I only want to see ribs on a muscular athletic horse, not on pasture pals. This was not how I wanted to see my horses. I found a home for 1 horse right away. I hope he is doing well, I heard from them a few times right after, but never since. The other horse took about 10 months to find the right home. I am so pleased with her new situation. They e-mail me pictures all the time, and I am welcome to go see and ride her whenever I want. She has gained a ton of weight, which she needed to, I was worried that the cruelty people would come out where she had been boarded. I haven't made it out to see her in person yet with the winter weather, but I will soon. When it is the right home, you don't feel sad, because you know they are better off.

I also was the recieving end of a rehomed cat. His family had him since he was a little kitten for 7 years. He started peeing all over their house, on the kitchen counters, tables, carpets, everywhere. Tests were done, it was not a medical problem, it was behavioral. They tried all kinds of behavior modificaiton, training, drugs, changing things at home. Nothing worked. They tried to find him a home, but nobody wanted to take him, so they scheduled a euthanasia appointment for him. They brought him in for his appointment, and asked the staff in a final desparation if anybody there would consider taking him. Everybody said no, they didn't want a peeing cat. I am a SUCKER, so I went into the waiting room and they took him out of his cage. Orange and white, my favorite! Purring up a storm, so happy, didn't even care that he was at the vet's office. Well, we all know I took the cat home with me. It's been 3 years now, and he's had 1 incident on the kitchen counter, when I was packing up the house to move. He's the greatest cat and everybody was thrilled that it worked out for him. (I need to send them a letter to let them know how he's doing, but I keep forgetting) Now, if only he'd stop trying to sleep on my face!


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Just like Lindsays cat i was also on the receiving end of rehoming with my Max the 2 yr old LCGSD, i actually found him on Craiglist,
i clicked on the link seen his picture and fell in love with him, i called the lady who had him and she had me on the phone for 2 hours just to make sure that he was going to the right home, next day her and her husband dropped him off at my home, they did an inspection of my front and back yard making sure that he was going to safe and ok here.
They let him out of the car and he just came up to me kissing and hugging me like we were old buddies, the couple knew right away that they found a good home for Max, as they were walking back to their car i noticed the husband crying,it was his dog.
the reason that they had to rehome Max was that the husband worked long hours and the wife had to go back to work due to financial hardship so they really didnt have any time for the dog, he was pretty much a couch potato, had no training what so ever, i put a leash on him and the dog didnt know which way to go he was zig zaging all over the place.
I dont feel the couple did a bad thing by giving up Max but what they did is give him a happy life, within 4 days he became my lap dog laying on me on the couch, beying my shadow, i"m glad i was able to take him in and the couple were happy that he found a good home, i still keep in touch with them and tell them stories about Max and how much he's grown.
It breaks my heart everytime i called them and i talk to the husband remembering him crying when they left Max with me.
People do things for a reason sometimes and this time it was for the good.

Steve


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Excellent post Steve, I did not know how you acquired Max but it is nice to hear the other end of the story from someone that took in a re-home.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Hatterasser
> I think the issue of rehoming (or even euthanizing) is a very individual decision which can only be made by the person who is in the situation. One can only hope that anyone making such a decision would not use the "moving and can't take him" or "I don't have time for him" or "he's a pain in the neck and too much trouble" as a reason, but would only make such a decision based on valid reasoning in the best interest of the dog (or animal) in question. And no one can judge a person who makes such a heartbreaking decision unless they have walked in that person's shoes.


Among all posts in this thread, 
these are the words that I like the most, 

Thanks


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I have done it once in the past and would do it again if it was in the dog's best interest. I would look at all the variables involved in the situation and what would be the best decision that would benefit everyone involved and make everyone happy. I would also exhaust all efforts and resources to try and correct the issue before making the ultimate decision. It would have to be an extreme case and not just an on the whim type of scenario such as "oh this person has a big ranch with a lot of land..I know my dog would be happier living on all of that land than in my house with a backyard." A pet is supposed to add joy to our lives, as we are to theirs. No one should be miserable.

I do not agree with people who dump their senior dogs for puppies though.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have rehomed a dog and it hurts. You feel inadequate. I think you have to overcome your own ego sometimes to give up a dog. It is hard to accept that you cannot always be the best situation, that someone else can do better than you, particularly when you fancy yourself a "dog" person. So I think it takes guts and a certain amount of realism to take the steps to find your dog a new home. 

Our girl had fairly severe separation anxiety and we did A LOT of work with it, but we are young and working with bills to pay. We saw trainers and we tried meds, couldn't afford dog sitters, but the reality of the situation was that we simply didn't have time. Our hours were weird and our schedule was crazy and there was no set routine. There was no way we could take off work for several months to completely carry through on desensitization. We did what we could and improved on the situation but couldn't control it completely. She went to a friend who runs a rescue and could take her to work and had the time and schedule to give her security. I see her sometimes at Adopt-a-thons hanging in a crate SLEEPING while her new Mom is off handling paperwork and I think THANK GOD that I could find this person for this dog. She's not panting, She's not whining, Her eyes are not wide with panic, the crate isn't bent or covered in drool or slime, and she's a little fatter than I would like but I prefer to think of it as well loved.









No you cannot throw a dog away, and I also do not like people who get a dog with as much consideration and care as they get a sweater. But not every rehoming is that kind of situation. I know I got a lot of crap from people who knew and loved our dog. She was a really nice dog...but they didn't live with her. By definition all her problems were when she was left alone...otherwise she was a model citizen. I also had a puppy at the time which prompted even more HOW COULD YOU outrage. But you know, you've got to be in somebody's shoes before you can judge.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

This is tricky.

There will ALWAYS be a better home available for any dog. I'm sure there are countless people in the world who would love Mali as much as me, but get to spend every second with her. I don't because she can't go to work with me, but I still give her the best life I can, she's healthy, she's fulfilled, and in my opinion that is good enough. She is a happy dog. There's better homes available, but there will ALWAYS be better homes available.

See my point?

Now, if something happened to me out of my control, like a health issue, etc, and I knew that I couldn't properly care for her, then yes, I would rehome her.

I hope that never happens.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Not going to comment on anything else in this thread, considering you can't understand anyone's point of view until you're in them, and also considering I've never been put into the situation where I've had to rehome a dog.

But, this stuck out:



> Quote:You could stick the son in the basement in a dog Crate 20hrs a day... I'm sure child services will understand...


1. I don't know of anyone here who advocates crating dogs for 20 hours in the day.
2. Dogs aren't children, and should never be compared to children. This is where so many behavioral problems come from, dogs being treated like human beings.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Caitlin 2. Dogs aren't children, and should never be compared to children. This is where so many behavioral problems come from, dogs being treated like human beings.


Shhh...







Don't tell my dogs this. LOL They have no clue they are dogs.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I could only do it under similar circumstances to what you describe: if the dog was NOT happy in my home because of the other dogs (who had been here longer).


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I have re-homed a dog before. Daisy mae, a beagle/dachsund mix. She was flea-ridden, wormy and dirty when I found her as a pup...and I'm a sucker.

The dachsund in her just did not jive with the kids as she got older. I come from the mindset that a dog who bites a child in turn bites a bullet. When she bit my (now) 7 year old, she's lucky I liked her. 

I couldn't have her around the kids, but it wasn't fair for her to be crated and constantly on lead either. We tried and tried, but she just could not handle small kids and snapped at my youngest.

I found her a new home with a single guy who had no other pets or kids around. She was much, much better off and happier.

It was my own fault and I did feel bad. I know better than to try and mix small dogs with small kids...it does have the propensity for going badly.

Reich and Sieg.... barring something horrendous and totally out of my control, they will live out their years with me.


----------



## savonuska (Jan 28, 2009)

wow this is an issue i am currently facing. I would LOVE to see others remarks. BRUTALLY HONEST please.

3 years ago i get a small dog "princess" in on a cruelty hold. she is VICIOUS! fights everyone and everything! I am told as soon as teh case is over and they get custody of her to bring her and her pups in and they will euth the mamma dog. I say **** no, give me a few months and we will talk......i ended up adopting her. she makes number 3 in my house. (she also ends up getting a cgc, and tdi in teh next year)

year after she is adopted i am faced with a situation no rescuer should ever have to face.....i found out my own blood was hoarding and abusing 7 dogs! I take possession of all 7 dogs. One dog (bridget) is so mentally ill she can not be rehabbed and i decide she MUST remain with me for life. she makes dog #4.

Year after bridget is adopted i get a sobbing phone call. humane agents were out to a known house for the 14th time and left a dog to die. I ask how fast can you meet me.....so low and behold i get dog #5.

Well 2 months ago my mother in law had surgery and was needing some companionship. I sent my little princess over to her house (she lives with my sis in law) well everytime i would go visit princess she would hide from me and if i put my coat on and picked her up she would grumble. She would then run to Mother in law and hide under her blankets. she obviously is very well loved, and cared for and does not want to come home to this crazy 5 dogs plus a foster house. Now onto the other reason to leave her at sis's house..... My mentally ill dog who has NEVER came to us to be petted, has actually started jumping up on teh couch and snuggling in!!!! 

What do i do?!?!?! do i let them keep princess? or do i insist that she comes home?

If she comes home she will be in a large dog home, not getting that 24 hour attention she so deseperatly wants, and most likely bridget will regress. (the 2 bitches will also fight, bridget has siezures that provoke the attacks)

If i leave her there i am "rehoming" her. And i wont be able to keep her under my wing at all times. I do have sis in law so afraid that i am going to never let her see princess again that she will do anything i say though. Princess was fence fighting with the neighbor dog and i made a comment that i cant allow her to stay here and regress back to her aggressive psycho dog state, that sis now makes sure that princess is NOT fence fighting. Sis in law has had a previous history of not so great ownership, but i feel with guidance princess is safe. (I will schedule all groomings, heartworm and vet appts.)

Anyone want to take a stab at this one? 

wow what a controversial post for such a newbie......LOL


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To me "rehoming" is when you purposely set out to find a new home for a dog. Something along the lines of "this one's gotta go because I changed the color of my carpet/bought a puppy/ am moving to a new house/ apartment where they don't allow dogs/ got a cat that I like better than the dog." Princess has made a choice. If you are comfortable with that choice -


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

savonuska, I would strongly suggest copy and pasting this onto a NEW thread of your own. This tread is kind of dead. 

You will get a better response that way I think.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

When my husband's work schedule changed at the beginning of the month, I seriously thought about re-homing Jackson. DH has worked out of our home since before we got Jackson last year. He was always here to let him out, play with him during the day, etc. Then in order to not lose his job, he had to make a lateral change at his company and go into the office every day. It killed me that Jackson would have to be kenneled during the day (he has a tendency to eat the carpet when he isn't kenneled)...I wanted him to have the time and attention and exercise he needed. My husband and daughter would have none of it...they have really stepped up helping me out at home so that I can spend more time with Jackson at night, going for our walks, playing ball, etc. I still feel guilty, but I love this crazy goober so much, I can't imagine my life without him.


----------



## frugalmel (Feb 4, 2009)

Depending on the situation, yes. 

We did it with Max, a Shep/Rottie X. He was not allowing my 2 other dogs to eat and was picking fights with both King (in my av) and Shiloh my female shepX. Max was given to a farmer who needed a big dog to keep people from stealing gas out of his tractors, etc. Max wasn't an actual guard dog, but the mere presence of a large dog with a big bark was enough to make people think twice. My fil knew the man, and drove by to check on Max frequently. I wish he would have had a camera the last time he went by. He said Max was looking healthy and happy and was rolling in something that probably smelled "wonderful" to him.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

I am actually in the process of rehoming one of my rescues. He was a foster that I have had since he was a week old, and he is now just over a year old. My local AC (who I was fostering him for) would have killed him at 9 weeks old becase he had hematomas in both ears, and trouble with his eye sight (which has cleared up now). He is part cattledog,and it is starting to coming out and he is tryig to "herd" the other dogs (which is really ticking them off). But I am being careful enough to make sure he goes to a "working" home. I have also rehomed two other puppies that I found wandering the streets.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I got my Dal Sydney from a rehome. Sydney was finished to her championship, and was not going to continue competing for BOB or Group Placements. She had 2 litters, the first when she was 2 years olf and the 2nd when she was 4 years old, and was not going to be breed anymore. With other dogs in the home, not many compared to most breeding programs, like 5 or 6 including Sydney, Sydney was not getting as much attention as her owner thought she needed. While the current show dogs where out pretty much every weekend getting lots of attention at the shows, Sydney was at home. And Sydney DOES NOT get along with females! She absolutley hates other females and in particular one female in the house she would never get along with.

So I dont see how someone can say rehoming for any reason (even like Sydney's or the original poster's) is wrong. Sydney gets TONS of one on one individual attention with me, long hikes, walks, swims, training classes, toys, etc etc, where at her original owner's home, she was crated and rotated with other dogs. I think the a person needs to take a look at what is better for the DOG, never mind being selfish and thinking about how much you will miss the dog.

BTW, I see Sydney's original owner at shows all the time, and Sydney doesn't even remember her! She just acts as if she's just some stranger who is saying hi!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kelly, good story! Nice to see you back on too, we have missed you and Sydney. Or at least I have missed your posts if you have been posting all along!


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess we try to keep it at 2 dogs just so we don't have to rehome. I know some people that have about 6 dogs that are always having dog fights and unfortunately they are very bad dog fights. 

We wouldn't want that plus two is about all that I can be sure get the appropriate time for training, exercise, etc. 

It's a tough decision.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky I know I got a lot of crap from people who knew and loved our dog. She was a really nice dog...but they didn't live with her. By definition all her problems were when she was left alone...otherwise she was a model citizen. I also had a puppy at the time which prompted even more HOW COULD YOU outrage. But you know, you've got to be in somebody's shoes before you can judge.


 I may find myself in almost exact situation very soon... And I know I will get the same what you did from people we know, from family and probably on this board as well.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Oksana, I assume you are talking about Yana. It would be wonderful if someone else could take her with her issues. Good luck is wished for you and her.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you, Qyn. I just don't know what to do, I think I don't have enough skills to manage Yana. I put two years of work into her, no kidding, I was really working with her every single day and tried everything what I could find available. 

Right now I start to believe that our home is not the best place for her, she needs a place where there are no changes and no people around, and I just can't provide that environment for her because then she'll be happy and I'll be insane. Because it's not just everything about the dog but there are also to consider myself, my family and Anton who starts picking up bad habits from Yana so they can't be on public together. 

I just hate to find myself in this situation because I love her so much. The worst thing for me to realize is that I knew that Yana was a mismatch for us after probably 2 weeks we had her but I believed that I just needed to work harder with her and everything would be fine. Two years down the road nothing changed, the only thing changed that I became very disheartened and feel like a failer and blame myself. 

Sorry for the long post ...


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Oksana, I know where you are coming from. It is much harder when there are other family members to consider when you have a "difficult" dog ("difficult" is not the right word) plus the fact that a dog with any issues is always going to find it much harder to be placed elsewhere. 

I am aware of how much you have done with and for Yana and applaud you for that. Other than understanding your dilemma, I have no advice to give only empathy. 

Again,







....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Me too, I have witnessed first hand the care and work Oksana has put into Yana. Yana can be a sweet dog but she is not stable and is not going to be stable. She needs a home where someone has the set up to manage her strictly. 

She made me take notice the first time I met her. She made my husband step back too and he is pretty savvy. 

If Yana needs a new home to be safe that that is what needs to happen. I applaud Oksana for the effort she has made with her and for understanding that she may not be able to provide the place Yana needs. It takes more of love to let a dog go that you love. 

You have my support in this.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

When I went looking to replace Bravo I fell in love with Skye. You know the scenario...a pack of dogs out playing and ONE comes straight towards you, curious, obvious intelligence present, quick, eager to please...I'm Skye's 3rd owner.

At the same time I saw Terra...hiding behind the pants leg of the trainer. I knelt down and she peered around him. I sat on the ground and he brought her over to me...she put on the skids, did not want to meet me. I layed down and she came over and reluctantly sniffed. 

I took both...I could not leave Terra where she was, I couldn't afford two dogs, but there was no way I could leave her behind. 

My goal was to find another home for her, but 1st I had to house break, and that took a good 8 months. She was terrified of most everything...shaking out a dishtowel in the kitchen freaked her out. 

After being with me for a year an opportunity presented itself. She went to live with a friend who'd been robbed. She blossomed at his house. I realized by being away from a dominant female for the 1st time in her 4 1/2 yrs. her personality had a chance to develop. I visited her several times a week. It was very satisfying to see how happy she'd become. She loved where she was! Then, unexpectedly my friend's step-grandaughter needed a home. She's a great kid, but came w/bird, turtle, cat and a witchy dog. 

I brought Terra back to my house...within 4 months it was obvious that being around dominant Skye was erroding Terra's confidence. I found another great guy who needed a watchdog. I went over everyday at lunch time to let her out. She was always happy to see me and had a great set-up in this new home. Terra really liked the guy and she was doing well at his house when the Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis hit and I had to put her down...That was hard. 

The one consolation I have is knowing how happy she was, and how confident she'd become.


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

We should not judge what you did. You did it out of love for your dog. You gave them to a good home, now make peace with yourself. Do not beat yourself up for a decision you had to make to keep your dog safe and happy.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have rehomed a dog for the good of the dog. I took in a mother and her 3 puppies. Found homes for all of the puppies and was going to keep the mother, we named her Lady, she was a beautiful cream color dog, maybe has some collie in her not sure will have to find a picture of her and post it at another time.

I become attached quickly to animals. This was not a good home for Lady, while she was a great dog, My older dog Bandit at that time was an aggressive dog, my fault, didn't socialize her like I should have, our fault and we deal, dealt w/ it.Anyway, Bandit wouldn't let Lady eat, no matter how I tried to feed them, Lady was getting thin, and wasn't happy. Found her a great home and she is doing wonderful!

Had I known then what I know no, not sure what I would have done. 

While I would like to say I wouldnever rehome again. Can't say I wouldn't. You just never know till you are in that position, whatever it may be. And you can come up w/ every "answer" in the hypo questions so you woudn't rehome, but again you just never know till you are in that position.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I once was facing the possibility of being homeless, and yet I could not give up my dog. Instead I made arrangements for a place for her to stay in the event that we did become homeless, which never happened. I also lived in an old broken down motor home for 2 yrs before because I could not give up another dog I had. On the flip side, my current GSD was rehomed to me and I am grateful every day for his former owners courage and her love for this guy to give him to someone who could spend the time he needed and love him as much as I do. Every time I faced uncertainty in my life, the love from my pets has always gotten me thru. My commitment to them has always prevailed and we have always landed on our feet


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

At the risk of coming back here and enduring more harsh comments. AT lease some, most people were very kind!

I wanted to add to this thread of my recent experience of trying to rehome my Jack Russell Terrier Bruno. 

If anyone is seeking advice from this thread. I want you to know, it is OK to rehome. 
BUT do not do it out of desperation. Also only do it if the dog is going to a situation that is better than the one the dog is in. Stick with breed rescues for assitance. 

I know it is getting rough right now to find homeless pets good homes. So right now it would be very hard to rehome. 

I got overwhelmed and desperate enough to take Bruno to a new shelter, I thought could rehome him. They did in one day. 

I never took his tags off. I thought he might need them. I just could not bring myself to remove them. 

He escaped from his new owners. (I found out Bruno was placed in the inner city where there are many strays). The women that found him said he had been running with the pack of strays. He stayed one night with one of the women who had taken in many animals. Her neighbor helped her get a hold of me. 

I had not slept or ate for a week at the guilt I felt at not doing the proper thing by Bruno..finding him a good home or waiting for assitance from a rescue. 

After getting the call and saying I was on my way to get him. I was overwhelmed with tears. 

He had been HOME since last Thursday. We are doing well. We are in contact with the Omaha JRT rescue for assitance. 

We are recommitting to him, with all we have. We have to start over gaining his trust again. 
We are taking him to a JRT sporting event open to all JRT's. Where we will meet the JRT rescue woman, so she can personally meet Bruno. I am hoping it will be a fun day for him, and maybe something he will be good at.









I know some of you may feel we do not derserve another chance. 

Just know Bruno does...and he is in very good hands. I understand things better now, I will never do wrong by him again. I have learned a lot from this. 

I also will not come back here for advice on him. This is a GSD board. I will go to the Omaha JRT rescue. If you have KIND advice, please PM me. Thank you for your support.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

no. i couldnt do it. i don't see what other home would be better for my dogs. I mean its not like I cant afford owning them or anything. i


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

Jack is my second GSD that I got after my first GSD (the second dog I've ever owned) passed away. Hans was the definition of a perfect dog, protective when the time came, calm in all situations, VERY VERY quick learner, loved performing, it was almost as if he understood English and understood me. 

I definitely got Jack way too soon after Hans' passing and I find myself comparing Jack to Hans all the time. Jack is much more stubborn and not so quick on the uptake. He also has some aggression issues which are very frustrating at times. Sometimes I just feel like giving up and at one point I was telling myself how much I hated Jack and how I wished I never got him.

I found my frustration was what was holding me back and what was preventing him from being all he could be. I was trying to hold training sessions while I was frustrated and he could definitely tell. He performed very slowly and didn't have the happy GSD face I'm sure you're all familiar with. 

I don't think I could ever ever rehome Jack, if I were physically unable to care for him any longer my family would care for him. As long as I am able-bodied Jack's staying with me for better or for worse... In the end, with dogs, you make a commitment to them for life, I would never fail Jack like that and I know I'd live with immense guilt and regret if I did that to him. I love Jack!

P.S. With the training, I now stop immediately when I feel I am getting frustrated and I ALWAYS end sessions on a happy note where I give him a command to something he always successfully performs (jumping for a treat or "paw") so he is always waggy when we finish. I believe I read that advice here, thanks!


----------

